# Creek Wadin' and Jambalaya!!!



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

...................


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> ...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:
			
		

> What is a prevert???


A pervert that is a habitual offender..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jam-bama-laya is ready, just gotta make some BBQ bread and supper is ready!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> ...................


I can NOT believe you don't like skrimp & lobster!! OR Wasabi?!?!?  Wasabi peas are da BOMB on a salad!!!  Ok, I love my steaks too, though!!
Your crew back to better now?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Mudbugs are awesome!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Hey!  


NO makin fun of the land lubbers.     





I like food I can shoot. You ever shot a mudbug (mid-sized-ocean-roach) with a bullet or a broadhead? 


I didn't think so.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Mudbugs are awesome!!!




That's it.....gotta go get me some now!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Mudbugs are awesome!!!



That's a fine mess of tail chewin, head suckin cuisine right there now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> NO makin fun of the land lubbers.
> ...




We used to 'Choot 'em' wit a slingshot when we wuz younguns


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can NOT believe you don't like skrimp & lobster!! OR Wasabi?!?!?  Wasabi peas are da BOMB on a salad!!!  Ok, I love my steaks too, though!!
> Your crew back to better now?



I eat mullet. Doesn't that count for something?  



Somewhat better.  

Daddy going back to the cardio and vascular surgeon next Monday. Just holding my breath.  



 Could someone tell Randy that if he wishes to communicate with me, he will have to do so through Facebook or messenger pigeon since he's on ignore until he refrains from posting pictures of such nauseating insects.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We used to 'Choot 'em' wit a slingshot when we wuz younguns



I spent a considerable amount of childhood in Acadiana. You ever been around Hackberry and Johnson's Bayou???


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> NO makin fun of the land lubbers.
> ...



I doubt _anybody_ has,bein' as how th' crawdads in question are not _in_ the ocean!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I spent a considerable amount of childhood in Acadiana. You ever been around Hackberry and Johnson's Bayou???



Only passin' through, or trawlin' along the coast there


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I spent a considerable amount of childhood in Acadiana. You ever been around Hackberry and Johnson's Bayou???



I have no idea what you're talking about but I do have a patient that tells me some awesome stories about the butt-whoopin he got being a kid from the "delta" that went to school in the "swamp" and arrived on campus thinking he was all that in a nutshell.    


He said he found out real quick that football scholarship or not, he was way out of his league.  








Okay, you're back on ignore now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I eat mullet. Doesn't that count for something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best wishes and prayers for your dad, Bugsy. 

I sure wish someone around here carried live crawfish. This sux having to look at low country boils and not being able to do one here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

all you can eat mudbugs at beudreaux's for $20 this week


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Could someone tell Randy that if he wishes to communicate with me, he will have to do so through Facebook or messenger pigeon since he's on ignore until he refrains from posting pictures of such nauseating insects.



Hey TurtleBug!!!

Perhaps you should geaux check your facebook wall. I left a little something there for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Best wishes and prayers for your dad, Bugsy.
> 
> I sure wish someone around here carried live crawfish. This sux having to look at low country boils and not being able to do one here.



Mannn...that's crazy!!! We can get them up here


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> all you can eat mudbugs at beudreaux's for $20 this week




Dang!!! That would almost be worth the ride from here


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey Nicodemus!!!!!
You know anywhere around here that carries live crawfish? If not, do you know where "redneck bill collector" puts his traps? I got a boat.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> all you can eat mudbugs at beudreaux's for $20 this week



So do yall want to meet @ Boudreaux's on Friday around 11:30 and put a hurting on Paul's profit margin??? 

I'm good for 15-20 pounds.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I eat mullet. Doesn't that count for something?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blecchkkk, you can keep the mullet, although I have been known to eat it as well, but I'll take shrimp or lobster over that any day!!
 for your Dad, sweetie!!

ok, quick "HI" & "BYE"!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Best wishes and prayers for your dad, Bugsy.
> 
> I sure wish someone around here carried live crawfish. This sux having to look at low country boils and not being able to do one here.



http://www.cajungrocer.com/fresh-foods-crawfish-live-c-1_15_19.html?gclid=CL7Z3-7ZlagCFYRa7AodxWwVDQ


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

crackerdave said:


> I doubt _anybody_ has,bein' as how th' crawdads in question are not _in_ the ocean!




Just like people, many of em are ugly and stink, no matter where they come from but there's always gonna be someone who likes em.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 11, 2011)

I deleted the email but i think its on Wednesday's only.  They did it on Wed March 30th for $15, AUCE crawfish.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just like people, many of em are ugly and stink, no matter where they come from but there's always gonna be someone who likes em.



Hey Tbug... maybe you would like this one better??? 

Better have a big enough pot though


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Tbug... maybe you would like this one better???
> 
> Better have a big enough pot though



I just threw up in my mouth a little...













And then a lot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Tbug... maybe you would like this one better???
> 
> Better have a big enough pot though



I bet the jacklegged Aussie knows exactly what to do with one of those creatures..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Tbug... maybe you would like this one better???
> 
> Better have a big enough pot though



all that plastic is gonna melt in a pot. It's a fake. 

you got me all excited there for a minute!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2011)

hey mudbug I mean Tbug  

mullet makes a good bait for real fish if you run out of 3 day old chicken livers, or so I am told.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey mudbug I mean Tbug
> 
> mullet makes a good bait for real fish I am told.



I wasn't gonna say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I haven't earned my knit hat yet


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey mudbug I mean Tbug
> 
> mullet makes a good bait for real fish I am told.



That's true. The funny thing is, of all the good eating fish that swim in the ocean, mullet would be toward the bottom of the list for me. Muddyfoot must have a real mastery of seasoning to cover up the taste.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That's true. The funny thing is, of all the good eating fish that swim in the ocean, mullet would be toward the bottom of the list for me. Muddyfoot must have a real mastery of seasoning to cover up the taste.



Ain't just Muddy and Nick. My grandaddy could fry up some mullet like you ain't never had.  















Oh the perils of a new lease.  

Somebody messing with Fishbait's new trail cam.  

This could get ugly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey mudbug I mean Tbug
> 
> mullet makes a good bait for real fish if you run out of 3 day old chicken livers, or so I am told.







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wasn't gonna say it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I haven't earned my knit hat yet



 






rhbama3 said:


> That's true. The funny thing is, of all the good eating fish that swim in the ocean, mullet would be toward the bottom of the list for me. Muddyfoot must have a real mastery of seasoning to cover up the taste.



I've had some delicious mullet


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Yo Bammer....How'd that Jambalaya turn out???


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't just Muddy and Nick. My grandaddy could fry up some mullet like you ain't never had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH NO!!!!  
The idjit must not be familiar with Echols County peeps.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Bammer....How'd that Jambalaya turn out???



If it's as good as he was saying it was going to be... I imagine he's sitting in his recliner fighting off three starved-to-the-ribs-saddest-eyes-you-ever-saw-four-legged-pooches for the last bowl.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> OH NO!!!!
> The idjit must not be familiar with Echols County peeps.



Yeah, I got a feeling said "idjit" is an Echols County native that doesn't realize he's flubbing with the trail cam of another Echols County native.  


I can see this is gonna be a REAL INTERESTING deer season.   

Fishbait warned the club prez that his wife don't deal well with tresspassers and will put a field point through their foot before they realize it.  I have unlimited foot shooting permission.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I got a feeling said "idjit" is an Echols County native that doesn't realize he's flubbing with the trail cam of another Echols County native.
> 
> 
> I can see this is gonna be a REAL INTERESTING deer season.
> ...



How many butts you reckon you'll hit shootin at there feetsies?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If it's as good as he was saying it was going to be... I imagine he's sitting in his recliner fighting off three starved-to-the-ribs-saddest-eyes-you-ever-saw-four-legged-pooches for the last bowl.




 You forgot the part where his pants are unbuttoned too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You forgot the part where his pants are unbuttoned too



A la Al Bundy?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How many butts you reckon you'll hit shootin at there feetsies?



Hey, if they break out in a run... let the arrow smack em where it may.      



Seriously, I sure hope this isn't a sign of what's to come. Just praying it's a fluke that the cam shut off or something.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You forgot the part where his pants are unbuttoned too



WRONG!  

If I know my Wobbert-Woo!  He's lazing around in a pair of comfy surgical green scrubs. 

Which do not button.  


I cannot comment on the hand in the waistband thing though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Bammer....How'd that Jambalaya turn out???


Not very good. We only went back for 2nds and 3rds. 


turtlebug said:


> If it's as good as he was saying it was going to be... I imagine he's sitting in his recliner fighting off three starved-to-the-ribs-saddest-eyes-you-ever-saw-four-legged-pooches for the last bowl.


sniff..... it's almost like you were here. 


turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I got a feeling said "idjit" is an Echols County native that doesn't realize he's flubbing with the trail cam of another Echols County native.
> 
> 
> I can see this is gonna be a REAL INTERESTING deer season.
> ...


Princess whack a toe is on the prowl.... 


Jeff C. said:


> You forgot the part where his pants are unbuttoned too



Nope, not yet. Wait that don't sound right....

Hey Messican!
Overnight shipping for 30 pounds of live mudbugs is a paltry:
















$72.75


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not very good. We only went back for 2nds and 3rds.
> 
> sniff..... it's almost like you were here.
> 
> ...



Well, you can't say you don't have a way of getting them...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you can't say you don't have a way of getting them...



I'll just stick with live lobsters outta the tank at Publix.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Messican!
> Overnight shipping for 30 pounds of live mudbugs is a paltry:
> 
> 
> ...





Why spend all that cash on overnight delivery? 

Have em shipped first class... a few days ain't gonna make a difference in the smell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll just stick with live lobsters outta the tank at Publix.



Didn't you have some traps???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Messican!
> Overnight shipping for 30 pounds of live mudbugs is a paltry:
> 
> 
> $72.75



Just have your favorite multi-banned buddy back-haul you a cooler full of mudbugs the next time he comes up to eat at Boudreaux's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why spend all that cash on overnight delivery?
> 
> Have em shipped first class... a few days ain't gonna make a difference in the smell.


I think i understand now why you and the fish-bro get food poisoning so often. 


Jeff C. said:


> Didn't you have some traps???


Yep, and they work. However, the crawfish i caught last summer tasted and smelled so bad i haven't used them again. Don't know what was wrong but those things stunk up the house even after washing and purging them.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Could someone please ask Randy why he has that widdle kitty-cat as his avatar?  







Thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just have your favorite multi-banned buddy back-haul you a cooler full of mudbugs the next time he comes up to eat at Boudreaux's.



Oh! Good idea! I'l send him a PM!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep, and they work. However, the crawfish i caught last summer tasted and smelled so bad i haven't used them again. Don't know what was wrong but those things stunk up the house even after washing and purging them.





SEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!  UHHHHHHHH-HUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I TOLD YA SO!!!! I TOLD YA!!!! MMMMMMMM-HHHMMMMMMM!!!! You said it yourself!    


SEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! I TOLD YA SO!!! TOLD YA TOLD YA TOLD YA TOLD YA SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 11, 2011)

What up folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Could someone please ask Randy why he has that widdle kitty-cat as his avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's an LSU thing. They go by the Bengal Tigers. Here's the official mascot for them, though:


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks.



Doug-E-Doug in da houze!!!  







Wobbert-Woo!  just admitted that mudbugs stink.    Life is grand.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> SEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!  UHHHHHHHH-HUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> I TOLD YA SO!!!! I TOLD YA!!!! MMMMMMMM-HHHMMMMMMM!!!! You said it yourself!
> 
> ...



No dear. Apparently, crawfish from a swamp in a georgia pecan orchard is not where the restaurants are getting their mudbugs.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's an LSU thing. They go by the Bengal Tigers. Here's the official mascot for them, though:




Hmmm... corndogs. I'm not computing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> What up folks.



Hey Doogggeeeee


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No dear. Apparently, crawfish from a swamp in a georgia pecan orchard is not where the restaurants are getting their mudbugs.



Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Could someone please ask Randy why he has that widdle kitty-cat as his avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I like kitty-cats.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Doug-E-Doug in da houze!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all mudbugs, just the ones he caught out of the water treatment facility..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hmmm... corndogs. I'm not computing.



LSU fans smell like corndogs. Yes, it's true, but nobody knows why.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I think i understand now why you and the fish-bro get food poisoning so often.
> 
> Yep, and they work. However, the crawfish i caught last summer tasted and smelled so bad i haven't used them again. Don't know what was wrong but those things stunk up the house even after washing and purging them.




Ahhh that's right.....I remember now 



dougefresh said:


> What up folks.



Dougedouggggg



rhbama3 said:


> It's an LSU thing. They go by the Bengal Tigers. Here's the official mascot for them, though:


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Doug-E-Doug in da houze!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How yall is..wordTell fishbait I said wazzupI ants gona be here fer long. Trying to get the weather to load on this pc to figure out what time they are going to call me back into work because of power failure


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not all mudbugs, just the ones he caught out of the water treatment facility..



but a few of my traps were upstream!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> LSU fans smell like corndogs. Yes, it's true, but nobody knows why.



And Bama fans smell like week-old hot dog water...


----------



## slip (Apr 11, 2011)

Yup, New yawk city sucks...

Not like TV at all, other then when you see subway cars jam packed full on TV...thats real. ... way to many people, everything is really loud, every thing looks old and falling-apart...i even saw a tree that was growing plastic bags, i mean the whole tree...full of plastic bags.


Long day, left at 4am and got home at 8pm.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not all mudbugs, just the ones he caught out of the water treatment facility..



That's not where they farm them?  















Would someone please tell Randy to get a REAL cat for an avatar. Thanks.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> How yall is..wordTell fishbait I said wazzupI ants gona be here fer long. Trying to get the weather to load on this pc to figure out what time they are going to call me back into work because of power failure



Baitbro sez HI!  


Yep, I figure it's gonna be a long week for a few professions.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Yup, New yawk city sucks...
> 
> Not like TV at all, other then when you see subway cars jam packed full on TV...thats real. ... way to many people, everything is really loud, every thing looks old and falling-apart...i even saw a tree that was growing plastic bags, i mean the whole tree...full of plastic bags.
> 
> ...



You went to New Yawk and are back already?  


And didn't bring me a sausage dog with sauerkraut?


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Doogggeeeee


How bout itTook Tanner down to the pond over the weekend for a trial campout. We had a blast and he can't wait to go again. Still not sure about DOG though. Got to come up with a ride I can trust for that 5+hr ride. Got some work to do on the trucks if I don't get this Mustang I've been looking at.



Jeff C. said:


> Ahhh that's right.....I remember now
> 
> 
> 
> Dougedouggggg


What up Jeff. I might finaly get a chance to try out them 7000. Got a spot saved and paid for to go offshore in a few weeks.Shoot maybe its a few months. Should have marked the calender


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

why in the world would Rick buy a busted midget submarine in the middle of a desert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> How bout itTook Tanner down to the pond over the weekend for a trial campout. We had a blast and he can't wait to go again. Still not sure about DOG though. Got to come up with a ride I can trust for that 5+hr ride. Got some work to do on the trucks if I don't get this Mustang I've been looking at.
> 
> What up Jeff. I might finaly get a chance to try out them 7000. Got a spot saved and paid for to go offshore in a few weeks.Shoot maybe its a few months. Should have marked the calender



Yep...mine is still dry too. Need to break it in somewhere, sometime, on somethin'


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Yup, New yawk city sucks...
> 
> Not like TV at all, other then when you see subway cars jam packed full on TV...thats real. ... way to many people, everything is really loud, every thing looks old and falling-apart...i even saw a tree that was growing plastic bags, i mean the whole tree...full of plastic bags.
> 
> ...



Dude those were not bags..Long Island white fish. Do not touch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2011)

Catchem up with y'all later...good night!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Catchem up with y'all later...good night!!!



Sleep good through the boomers Jeff.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm out too. Looks like the phone is gona ring about 3.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sleep good through the boomers Jeff.



looks like we won't get much of that system this far south.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If it's as good as he was saying it was going to be... I imagine he's sitting in his recliner fighting off three starved-to-the-ribs-saddest-eyes-you-ever-saw-four-legged-pooches for the last bowl.



It was delicious! But it doesn't have to be good for the 4 legged friends to beg.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can NOT believe you don't like skrimp & lobster!! OR Wasabi?!?!?  Wasabi peas are da BOMB on a salad!!!  Ok, I love my steaks too, though!!
> Your crew back to better now?


I can personally attest to the fact, that she does not like Wasabi!!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> It was delicious! But it doesn't have to be good for the 4 legged friends to beg.



BUBBETTE!    






WOOT WOOT!!! Three awesome tie-dyed t-shirts for $12.  My stock was getting low.  


Now back to the camo wool yarn auction.


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> BUBBETTE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Tbug! When you coming up this way? Looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 11, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Hey Tbug! When you coming up this way? Looking forward to seeing you.



Depending on the weather, maybe Saturday.  


We miss your family terribly.  


Can't wait to see the new house!  

And our pink room.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 11, 2011)

night ya'll!
Gotta get up at 0515 and go fix a broken heart.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night ya'll!
> Gotta get up at 0515 and go fix a broken heart.


Tired of waiting on the bad stuff to get here!!

Going to bed now!!............Hope I don't wake up in the land of OZ!!.......I've been all around here, and ain't seen no yellow brick roads!!........Most of them are Georgia red clay!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Would someone please tell Randy to get a REAL cat for an avatar. Thanks.



No thanks TBug, I got my own high school team to cheer for. 

The West Monroe Rebels have ranked nationally for more than 10 years and have won 18 district titles in a row.

13 - State 5A Championship Appearances (1993, 1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2005, 2008, 2009, 2010)

7 - State 5A Championships (1993, 1996, 1997, 1998, 2000, 2005, 2009) 

6 - State 5A Championship Runner-Up (1999, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2008, 2010)

2 - National 5A Championships (1998, 2000)


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

morning all....man who started the mudbug thread?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning all....man who started the mudbug thread?



T bug????

morning jm,  already done with pot one so a fresh one is brewing.  Want a cup?   or two since it is Twosday?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> T bug????
> 
> morning jm,  already done with pot one so a fresh one is brewing.  Want a cup?   or two since it is Twosday?



Thanks for the offer,but I gotta cut back again.......Dr says it's either cut back on coffee or Sweet Tea


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Thanks for the offer,but I gotta cut back again.......Dr says it's either cut back on coffee or Sweet Tea



Find a new doctor.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> find a new doctor.  :d



:d:d:d


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

It's diet coke for me this mornin. Too lazy to fix coffee. 
Mornin y'all.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning 

Be back after my workout.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So do yall want to meet @ Boudreaux's on Friday around 11:30 and put a hurting on Paul's profit margin???
> 
> I'm good for 15-20 pounds.



Spaniard... you up for this???


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's diet coke for me this mornin. Too lazy to fix coffee.
> Mornin y'all.





Les Miles said:


> Morning
> 
> Be back after my workout.



morning


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning
> 
> Be back after my workout.





Les Miles said:


> Spaniard... you up for this???



    Morning all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Hiya Waders, another 12hr work night in da books, one more to go and off til Saturday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Morning yall, man the pics at the front of this is making me huunnggrry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning yall, man the pics at the front of this is making me huunnggrry.





Tell me about it!!  Went to a fish fry hosted by a member on here Sat night and they had EVERYTHING!!   Best thing was some cheese grits with shrimp, ham, onions, celery, and garlic. GOT to get that recipe!!



Goodnight/day, fellow Waders!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

Goooood Mooorrrnning!!!!  
Keep LilD in your thoughts, she's headed to see about a job!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Goooood Mooorrrnning!!!!
> Keep LilD in your thoughts, she's headed to see about a job!!



I can text her good luck now


Good morning all,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can text her good luck now
> 
> 
> Good morning all,


 She'd like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell me about it!!  Went to a fish fry hosted by a member on here Sat night and they had EVERYTHING!!   Best thing was some cheese grits with shrimp, ham, onions, celery, and garlic. GOT to get that recipe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Goodnight/day, fellow Waders!


Ive got a dentist appt. this morning so i havnt ate yet, mmmmm cheese grits


Keebs said:


> Goooood Mooorrrnning!!!!
> Keep LilD in your thoughts, she's headed to see about a job!!


morning


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I can text her good luck now
> 
> 
> Good morning all,



 Morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ive got a dentist appt. this morning so i havnt ate yet, mmmmm cheese grits
> morning
> 
> 
> Morning









 you still on a mission???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you still on a mission???



I'm stealthy like a ninja


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm stealthy like a ninja


 not from what I've been told......................


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Goooood Mooorrrnning!!!!
> Keep LilD in your thoughts, she's headed to see about a job!!



Good luck LilD


And morning to ya keebs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm stealthy like a ninja



Sorry brother, this is the ninja you remind me of.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry brother, this is the ninja you remind me of.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Good luck LilD
> 
> 
> And morning to ya keebs


 Thanks & Mornin!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry brother, this is the ninja you remind me of.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry brother, this is the ninja you remind me of.



Silly Mod


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

LilD struck out, not enough accounting experience!
How can you get experience if they won't HIRE YOU?!??!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LilD struck out, not enough accounting experience!
> How can you get experience if they won't HIRE YOU?!??!



Sorry to hear that...she'll find something I'm certain.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Sorry to hear that...she'll find something I'm certain.


I sure hope you're right, she's wanting to go back to school too, but needs a job to pay her way for the most part............. but at least she is pounding the pavement looking!


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

Smack smack smack.....good mornin folks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

slip said:


> Smack smack smack.....good mornin folks.


Close yo mouff when you chew boy!
Rested from your trip?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LilD struck out, not enough accounting experience!
> How can you get experience if they won't HIRE YOU?!??!



EDITED FOR PROFANITY....Sorry LilD


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> EDITED FOR PROFANITY....Sorry LilD


 I know!  BUT she said the interview went well & they would keep her application for 6 months..........


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know!  BUT she said the interview went well & they would keep her application for 6 months..........



most say that...as soon as you leave they file it in the recycle bin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you still on a mission???


You know it


Keebs said:


> not from what I've been told......................





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sorry brother, this is the ninja you remind me of.


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Close yo mouff when you chew boy!
> Rested from your trip?



Yup, sat down to finish watching pawn stars or something last night and....woke up at 10:00


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> most say that...as soon as you leave they file it in the recycle bin


don't say that, I'm *trying* to stay positive here!!



mudracing101 said:


> You know it






slip said:


> Yup, sat down to finish watching pawn stars or something last night and....woke up at 10:00


 you don't sleep while traveling??  I'd be out like a light!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't say that, I'm *trying* to stay positive here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will work it's self out.I say the jobs you don't get are because a better one is waiting


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

all right off the the Dr's ya'll don't get banned until I get back!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Bored.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bored.



You sound like Colin...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You sound like Colin...



Daddy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Daddy?



The X-Box is upstairs, go entertain yourself and leave me alone..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 12, 2011)

have any of yall ever read the Bible, cover to cover?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> all right off the the Dr's ya'll don't get banned until I get back!






Miguel Cervantes said:


>


you'll ruin your lunch..........



turtlebug said:


> Bored.


still hungry.............



turtlebug said:


> Daddy?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> The X-Box is upstairs, go entertain yourself and leave me alone..






BBQBOSS said:


> have any of yall ever read the Bible, cover to cover?


Once, a long time ago, have tried many times since, but keep "getting lost".............. why, whats up?


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> have any of yall ever read the Bible, cover to cover?



Nope...Not enough pictures.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> have any of yall ever read the Bible, cover to cover?



Not all in one sittin' nor from front to back, but different chapters out of order as time went on.

You wantin' to brush up so you can joust withem' over in the Spiritual Forum?


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 12, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> have any of yall ever read the Bible, cover to cover?



Only read about 75 or 80% of it probably


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Daddy?



Are we starting that again?  Can't wait to see all the diamonds and gold Miguel turns up wearing at DOG


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Are we starting that again?  Can't wait to see all the diamonds and gold Miguel turns up wearing at DOG












He's already been at it again................
talk about a surprised woman, my Mama, "Dink" loves her new bling!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's already been at it again................
> talk about a surprised woman, my Mama, "Dink" loves her new bling!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

quick, someone give me 6 #'s...I want to win the lottery and retire~


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 fine, go pick her up & ya'll can both  me for posting about it! 



boneboy96 said:


> quick, someone give me 6 #'s...I want to win the lottery and retire~


 if I give you the winning numbers ya gonna split it wiff me, right?


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> He's already been at it again................
> talk about a surprised woman, my Mama, "Dink" loves her new bling!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick, someone give me 6 #'s...I want to win the lottery and retire~



I hope you have better luck than i did at the horse races. My horse named  "Entry Withdrawn" didn't even make the top 3. 


Got home just in time for the messican lawn crew to bust the well pipe next to the house. Got the pump turned off but a trip for pipe, glue, and fittings is in the near future.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you have better luck than i did at the horse races. My horse named  "Entry Withdrawn" didn't even make the top 3.
> 
> 
> Got home just in time for the messican lawn crew to bust the well pipe next to the house. Got the pump turned off but a trip for pipe, glue, and fittings is in the near future.


 You have GOT to evict "Uncle Murphy" from your house!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick, someone give me 6 #'s...I want to win the lottery and retire~


   


Keebs said:


> fine, go pick her up & ya'll can both  me for posting about it!
> 
> 
> if I give you the winning numbers ya gonna split it wiff me, right?


   absolutely!   


rhbama3 said:


> I hope you have better luck than i did at the horse races. My horse named  "Entry Withdrawn" didn't even make the top 3.
> 
> 
> Got home just in time for the messican lawn crew to bust the well pipe next to the house. Got the pump turned off but a trip for pipe, glue, and fittings is in the near future.



Sounds like some folks I know...they went to the drive in to see "Closed for the Winter".


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> LilD struck out, not enough accounting experience!
> How can you get experience if they won't HIRE YOU?!??!



but but but but im HOT on the trail of anudder one


(which means another EARLY mornin' for me )


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> but but but but im HOT on the trail of anudder one
> 
> 
> (which means another EARLY mornin' for me )


 It isn't you I'm  about, it's folks that won't give you the chance!
 for tomorrow!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It isn't you I'm  about, it's folks that won't give you the chance!
> for tomorrow!!



i know i dont want to  that to them i want to  em lol (with a pellet gun) or just  but i think theres TWO job leads im after now i gotta check on the 2nd one inna min


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

well, da messican yard crew just pulled up a big stump next to the house. Unfortunately, the main water line was in the middle of it. 
Mama said there'd be days like this.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, da messican yard crew just pulled up a big stump next to the house. Unfortunately, the main water line was in the middle of it.
> Mama said there'd be days like this.......



Danggggg Ittt...Bama!!!

I feel for ya bud. Everything's going wrong for me lately, had to put the truck in the shop this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey there lilD


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, da messican yard crew just pulled up a big stump next to the house. Unfortunately, the main water line was in the middle of it.
> Mama said there'd be days like this.......






Jeff C. said:


> Danggggg Ittt...Bama!!!
> 
> I feel for ya bud. Everything's going wrong for me lately, had to put the truck in the shop this mornin.


  you too??  "suppossedly" I had a/c in the truck again as of Friday  I didn't yesterday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> i know i dont want to  that to them i want to  em lol (with a pellet gun) or just  but i think theres TWO job leads im after now i gotta check on the 2nd one inna min


 just keep following the leads!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey there lilD



HIIIIIIIII


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just keep following the leads!!



im is..... im is like a bloodhound 

(i jus hate fillin' out applications online)


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too??  "suppossedly" I had a/c in the truck again as of Friday  I didn't yesterday!



speaking of....... did you take it back and find out what was wrong?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you too??  "suppossedly" I had a/c in the truck again as of Friday  I didn't yesterday!



Yeah...an they are playin games with me RIGHT NOW about it. Called to check on it, put me on hold for 10 mins, then came back and said"let me walk out there and call you back in 5". That was 45 mins ago. Last time I was there the Owner chewed em out for not shootin straight with me, tryin to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me. I'm one of his best customers 

Oh....Hello there


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> speaking of....... did you take it back and find out what was wrong?


they added more freon............ we'll see.............. 



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...an they are playin games with me RIGHT NOW about it. Called to check on it, put me on hold for 10 mins, then came back and said"let me walk out there and call you back in 5". That was 45 mins ago. Last time I was there the Owner chewed em out for not shootin straight with me, tryin to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- me. I'm one of his best customers
> 
> Oh....Hello there


 I remember that last episode............. sounds like you need to call the owner right off the bat this time...........
Hi!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> they added more freon............ we'll see..............
> 
> 
> I remember that last episode............. sounds like you need to call the owner right off the bat this time...........
> Hi!



okkkkk maybe you has a hose busted or summfin


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Flyin` low, feelin` mean. Real mean.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Flyin` low, feelin` mean. Real mean.



dont feel mean. its too purdy a day to feel mean


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> okkkkk maybe you has a hose busted or summfin






Nicodemus said:


> Flyin` low, feelin` mean. Real mean.


  brang it on, I'll match ya point for point rite 'bout now!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> brang it on, I'll match ya point for point rite 'bout now!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Flyin` low, feelin` mean. Real mean.



i hear theys a thread over in the deer hunting forum that could possibly use a lock on it. maybe this would make you happy.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 12, 2011)

love the shirt lilD1188.

hey keebs. 

bama sorry bout the waterline my friend.

just got back from turkey huntin.it was an odd weekend birds were pretty quiet for the most part


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i hear theys a thread over in the deer hunting forum that could possibly use a lock on it. maybe this would make you happy.


  Glad you showed up and got his attention, Ida hated have to put him in his place today!
 DID I SAY that out loud?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> love the shirt lilD1188.
> 
> hey keebs.
> 
> ...


 
 The shirt speaks the truth 'bout that young'un, too!!
Soooo, you had a "bamaweekend" huh?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> love the shirt lilD1188.
> 
> hey keebs.
> 
> ...



Thank Ya i saw it and though hmmmm thats meee and was gonna git it but remembered i was broke  so i took a picture instead  lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The shirt speaks the truth 'bout that young'un, too!!
> Soooo, you had a "bamaweekend" huh?



YOU KNOWS ITTTT!!! i only speaks da twuth  lead #2 feel threw i aint travelin far with a rinky dink car


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody wanna play in da mud puddle? Got plenty of water and two messicans up to their elbows in it. 
I had so much to do today, but it's hard to clean the kitchen and stuff without water.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody wanna play in da mud puddle? Got plenty of water and two messicans up to their elbows in it.
> I had so much to do today, but it's hard to clean the kitchen and stuff without water.


 Sure, you got the pie pans ready for the mud pies?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sure, you got the pie pans ready for the mud pies?!?!?



nope. I ain't messing up my Bama shirt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> anybody wanna play in da mud puddle? Got plenty of water and two messicans up to their elbows in it.
> I had so much to do today, but it's hard to clean the kitchen and stuff without water.



maybe, is it big enuff to drive my truck thru yet


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> maybe, is it big enuff to drive my truck thru yet



No splashing mud on the new house paint job! 
You could haul off a load of trees and shrubs though!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

What's going on in here???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

And bam just like that another thread done gone!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No splashing mud on the new house paint job!
> You could haul off a load of trees and shrubs though!



Sorry , mud truck wont hold no bushes


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

hey yall...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 12, 2011)

Afternoon y'all! Productive day for a "day off". Picked up 2 saddles to redo, and one is already done! Fixin' up the next one tomorrow. Figured I'd stop in for a bit before I get supper fixed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's going on in here???


theme for today is mud.


mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , mud truck wont hold no bushes


will it pull a trailer? 


slip said:


> hey yall...


whattup, young turkey slayah?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. I ain't messing up my Bama shirt.


 you don't wear shirts while makin mud pies, bamer!!



mudracing101 said:


> And bam just like that another thread done gone!!!!!!


  which one??


slip said:


> hey yall...


  <---diet mild rooster booste for you - Mt. Dew fer me!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry , mud truck wont hold no bushes



But we have duct tape.  I sure it will hold some.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 12, 2011)

Mud truck? Now I've gotta scroll up and see what I missed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you don't wear shirts while makin mud pies, bamer!!
> 
> 
> which one??
> ...



Hunting section


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> theme for today is mud.
> 
> will it pull a trailer?
> 
> whattup, young turkey slayah?



Sorry no hitch, they make me pull a cable some times


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm out y'all. Gotta go fix supper.


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whattup, young turkey slayah?


Wishing i was slayin some turkeys


Keebs said:


> <---diet mild rooster booste for you - Mt. Dew fer me!


_Diet_ rooster booster?


are you saying im fat?? is that a fat joke, Keebs?
why you gotta hurt me like that


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry no hitch, they make me pull a cable some times


excuses, excuses.....


GeorgiaBelle said:


> I'm out y'all. Gotta go fix supper.


Congrats on the leatherwork jobs , Dani! 


slip said:


> Wishing i was slayin some turkeys
> 
> _Diet_ rooster booster?
> 
> ...


yeah, me too. Afraid i won't be able to go again till the weekend and then i'm on call next week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, da messican yard crew just pulled up a big stump next to the house. Unfortunately, the main water line was in the middle of it.
> Mama said there'd be days like this.......



Have you ever considered writting a book about your life?


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, me too. Afraid i won't be able to go again till the weekend and then i'm on call next week.



I think ill go Thursday but, not real sure. Woulda gone this morning but mom wanted to get out for a while...went to the macon music hall of fame and some pottery place.....





Yall seen this?
http://news.yahoo.com/video/us-1574...jumbo-jet-clips-plane-24876746#video=24879018
 Uh yeah, that'll buff out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Evening all !!  Last night til Saturday !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Mr Quack, Mr. Slip...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr Quack, Mr. Slip...





Hiya bro Nic !!  Seems like you're having a "Bama" kinda day??


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mr Quack, Mr. Slip...



 Hey Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro Nic !!  Seems like you're having a "Bama" kinda day??





Nah, I don`t hardly ever have one like our pore ol brother does  (thank God!!). Just one of those irritable days. Tomorrow will be a good day, startin` around 5 in the mornin`, with coffee, biscuits, jelly, and the truck pointed the right way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Have you ever considered writting a book about your life?



Would you believe there was a THIRD busted pipe under the other two? The messicans are up to their armpits now. 
Sure wish i lived in the country where i could just burn all this greenery that got whacked. The Lee County landfill is gonna own me by the time i finish hauling stuff.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

Seriously, write a book!  You'll make millions...you just can't make this stuff up!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Seriously, write a book!  You'll make millions...you just can't make this stuff up!



I try to suppress most of the memories that you all seem to find so humorous.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I try to suppress most of the memories that you all seem to find so humorous.



You mean like the time you went and .......ah...or.......but then.......Nevermind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You mean like the time you went and .......ah...or.......but then.......Nevermind.



Yep. Now see, you done reminded me all over again about the time i went spotlighting for rabbits sitting on the hood of the car.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I try to suppress most of the memories that you all seem to find so humorous.






That`s it!! Next one to make fun of Brother Robert, gets infracuated. And after enough infracuates (I ain`t tellin` how many...guess), the infractuatee gets horsewhipped, then banded.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s it!! Next one to make fun of Brother Robert, gets infracuated. And after enough infracuates (I ain`t tellin` how many...guess), the infractuatee gets horsewhipped, then banded.



Thank ya, Brother Nic! 
I'm glad somebody appreciates how hard it is for me to keep from winning a Darwin Award.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s it!! Next one to make fun of Brother Robert, gets infracuated. And after enough infracuates (I ain`t tellin` how many...guess), the infractuatee gets horsewhipped, then banded.





Yeah, ya'll leave Pookie alone !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Now see, you done reminded me all over again about the time i went spotlighting for rabbits sitting on the hood of the car.



Heck, I didn't even remember about that one.   Tell that story to me again Uncle Wobby!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s it!! Next one to make fun of Brother Robert, gets infracuated. And after enough infracuates (I ain`t tellin` how many...guess), the infractuatee gets horsewhipped, then banded.



I just got off the phone wif my Wobbert-Woo!    

Perfect ending to turn a crappy day into a happy day.     






HI


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Heck, I didn't even remember about that one.   Tell that story to me again Uncle Wobby!



Way back when, me and some other geniuses in Alabama decided to go spotlighting for rabbits in my 66 Buick Special ( also known as the Blue Tank). We had a buddy who lived next to a pasture surrounded by woods and knew there were quite a few bunnies there. So..... after a beer or 12 we decided to go rabbit hunting. Otis( buddy who later became a preacher but was killed in a lovers quarrel) and Bubba( one of the possum victims) and I decided to take turns. I got to be the first shooter but had a hard time leaning out the window and trying to shoot from a bouncing Buick. I missed the first 2 so decided i needed a better perch. So, i got on the hood and kept my foot on the hood ornament to keep from sliding off. Well, Otis yells "headlights!" and punches the gas. I 'm on top of the hood trying to hold on to a shotgun while bouncing up and down, going 40mph thru a pasture. Otis hits the dirt road and goes into a sliding turn. I should've gone airborne but was able to grab the windshield wiper and hang on. He drives the 3 miles to his house with me half on/half off the car. By the way: gravel getting kicked up by the tires and hitting you in the ankles  WILL make you cry. 
Anyway, he gets home and drives to the back of the house where i knock over his grill with my foot as we passed by it( that hurt too). I finally let go of my now broken, twisted, windshield wiper and we hide as the headlights approach. Next thing we knew, they turned in the driveway and came stright to my car. John and Rodney get out of their truck and ask us "Ya'll wanna go rabbit hunting?" 
I was able to get all the dents outof my hood with a rubber mallet before Mom or Dad saw them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

And I`m still short tempered. 


Evenin` Bug.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And I`m still short.
> 
> 
> Evenin` Bug.




Well, at your age, growing ain't really much of an option anymore.    


Hiya Nick


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Way back when, me and some other geniuses in Alabama decided to go spotlighting for rabbits in my 66 Buick Special ( also known as the Blue Tank). We had a buddy who lived next to a pasture surrounded by woods and knew there were quite a few bunnies there. So..... after a beer or 12 we decided to go rabbit hunting. Otis( buddy who later became a preacher but was killed in a lovers quarrel) and Bubba( one of the possum victims) and I decided to take turns. I got to be the first shooter but had a hard time leaning out the window and trying to shoot from a bouncing Buick. I missed the first 2 so decided i needed a better perch. So, i got on the hood and kept my foot on the hood ornament to keep from sliding off. Well, Otis yells "headlights!" and punches the gas. I 'm on top of the hood trying to hold on to a shotgun while bouncing up and down, going 40mph thru a pasture. Otis hits the dirt road and goes into a sliding turn. I should've gone airborne but was able to grab the windshield wiper and hang on. He drives the 3 miles to his house with me half on/half off the car. By the way: gravel getting kicked up by the tires and hitting you in the ankles  WILL make you cry.
> Anyway, he gets home and drives to the back of the house where i knock over his grill with my foot as we passed by it( that hurt too). I finally let go of my now broken, twisted, windshield wiper and we hide as the headlights approach. Next thing we knew, they turned in the driveway and came stright to my car. John and Rodney get out of their truck and ask us "Ya'll wanna go rabbit hunting?"
> I was able to get all the dents outof my hood with a rubber mallet before Mom or Dad saw them.





Yes, I knew it! We ARE soulmates!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, at your age, growing ain't really much of an option anymore.
> 
> 
> Hiya Nick





Don`t make me laff!!! I ain`t in the mood for it, now!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yes, I knew it! We ARE soulmates!



you drove a 66 Buick too?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And I`m still short tempered.
> 
> 
> Evenin` Bug.



sorry nic i cant find any other threads for ya at this time but im sure before the end of the night somebody will screw up and start one. i know how that always makes you feel warm and fuzzy


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

okay, i gotta go turn on the well pump and see if the messican pipes repair holds. Looks like the swiming pool is empty now. Finges crossed that it doesn't fill back up!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you drove a 66 Buick too?




Uhm no, my first car was a 1968 Volvo P1800s in British Racing Green with leather interior.  








But our hunting excursions parallel us.     











Nick! You havta laugh!  


If nothing else, laugh at the fact that I drove 40 miles, one way, to stick two people who couldn't understand why their new carpet had stains all over it... while the 4 guinea pigs, two cats and two toddlers (who severely needed baths and diaper changes) roamed freely all over the house.    


I was so close to stripping down on the side of the highway and rubbing myself down with hand sanatizer that the threat of being hauled to jail seemed clean and refreshing.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> If nothing else, laugh at the fact that I drove 40 miles, one way, to stick two people who couldn't understand why their new carpet had stains all over it... while the 4 guinea pigs, two cats and two toddlers (who severely needed baths and diaper changes) roamed freely all over the house.
> 
> 
> I was so close to stripping down on the side of the highway and rubbing myself down with hand sanatizer that the threat of being hauled to jail seemed clean and refreshing.



Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i gotta go turn on the well pump and see if the messican pipes repair holds. Looks like the swiming pool is empty now. Finges crossed that it doesn't fill back up!



crossing my toes too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> sorry nic i cant find any other threads for ya at this time but im sure before the end of the night somebody will screw up and start one. i know how that always makes you feel warm and fuzzy




Actually, it don`t. Some just have to learn the hard way...




turtlebug said:


> Uhm no, my first car was a 1968 Volvo P1800s in British Racing Green with leather interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How about a small smile?  


That was a goodun!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm no, my first car was a 1968 Volvo P1800s in British Racing Green with leather interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just reading that makes me itch all over. eww....


jmfauver said:


> Now that is funny!!!!!!!!!!!


Evening, Mikester! 


boneboy96 said:


> crossing my toes too!


So far, no drips!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> crossing my toes too!



This is Wobbert-Woo!  we're talkin about. Better cross your eyes too.  





Somebody finish supper for me. I'm fweepy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm no, my first car was a 1968 Volvo P1800s in British Racing Green with leather interior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Quacks "rubbing service" at your request . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quacks "rubbing service" at your request . . .



Back and feet pweeze. 



Fishbait said he'd like a temple massage when you're done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Back and feet pweeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishbait said he'd like a temple massage when you're done.



Fishbait has a temple??? He ain't one of them Muslims is he?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Back and feet pweeze.
> 
> 
> 
> Fishbait said he'd like a temple massage when you're done.





Yesssssssssss!!


Tell Jerome not to moan so loud this time . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> This is Wobbert-Woo!  we're talkin about. Better cross your eyes too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pipes look good so far! 
I'm eating leftover Jambalaya for supper and it is good!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Pipes look good so far!
> I'm eating leftover Jambalaya for supper and it is good!



Have you checked the water pressure?   If it's 110-120 psi, you don't have a pressure reducer working.  Shouldn't have but around 50-60 psi.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Have you checked the water pressure?   If it's 110-120 psi, you don't have a pressure reducer working.  Shouldn't have but around 50-60 psi.



Maybe the Jambalaya is real hot driving the pressure up..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Have you checked the water pressure?   If it's 110-120 psi, you don't have a pressure reducer working.  Shouldn't have but around 50-60 psi.



Not sure what you are talking about, BB. 
They spliced in new pipes where the other 3 were were busted. The water pressure is the same as its always been, both on the main water and the well pump.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure what you are talking about, BB.
> They spliced in new pipes where the other 3 were were busted. The water pressure is the same as its always been, both on the main water and the well pump.



ahhhhh...a well!      Nevermind then.     Here in the big city, they hand off to you at 120 psi, and then you need a pressure reducer to lower it to 50-60 lbs or it will take it's toll on the plumbing and toilets!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And I`m still short tempered.



What's wrong Nic? Abner get the best of you again?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 12, 2011)

in the creeks the place to be nothing here for yall to see,Les Miles says whats goin on,just some bling for KEEBS's mom,pipes are busting everywhere the mess icans they just dont care,now BAMAS yard is all a flood, KEEBS will make some pie of mud,MUD he wants to go and play,NIC is having a bad day,but thanks to friends he cracked a smile, the deer hunters are in denial, but its a job that must be done, deep down i think hes havin fun, now lilD could use a job,she walks around the angry mob, a couple leads is all she found, but she can smell em like a hound,TBUG wants some extra care,QUACKs the one to volunteer,FISHBAIT says that he wants one,BAMA stay away from guns,SLIP off to music hall of fame,we will never be the same,BONEBOY says to write a book,TBUG want someone else to cook, the moral of the story be were all kinda grumpy without A/C.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's wrong Nic? Abner get the best of you again?





I actually snatched that bird up by the feet yesterday, and thumped his head a couple of times. he didn`t like that much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Quack.... you want some extra butter for yo popcorn?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

HOGS
















It's about that time.    


As soon as the turkeys stop playing wif Wobbert-Woo!  that is.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually snatched that bird up by the feet yesterday, and thumped his head a couple of times. he didn`t like that much.



Maybe you should give him to those messicans that were making mudpies over at Robert's place. That would teach him a lesson.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Alrighty then... citrus grilled yard bird, sweet peas, whole kernel corn and mashed taters followed by a scoop of peanut butter and chocolate ice cream.  


Now I really do need a tummy rub.  



Fishbait is baking (burning) cookies.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Maybe you should give him to those messicans that were making mudpies over at Robert's place. That would teach him a lesson.





In all seriousness, that is what is gonna happen to him. Along with the other 3 roosters, if nobody else wants em.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 12, 2011)

*todays summary*

post #233.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

killa86 said:


> in the creeks the place to be nothing here for yall to see,Les Miles says whats goin on,just some bling for KEEBS's mom,pipes are busting everywhere the mess icans they just dont care,now BAMAS yard is all a flood, KEEBS will make some pie of mud,MUD he wants to go and play,NIC is having a bad day,but thanks to friends he cracked a smile, the deer hunters are in denial, but its a job that must be done, deep down i think hes havin fun, now lilD could use a job,she walks around the angry mob, a couple leads is all she found, but she can smell em like a hound,TBUG wants some extra care,QUACKs the one to volunteer,FISHBAIT says that he wants one,BAMA stay away from guns,SLIP off to music hall of fame,we will never be the same,BONEBOY says to write a book,TBUG want someone else to cook, the moral of the story be were all kinda grumpy without A/C.


mad skillz, Bro! 


Nicodemus said:


> I actually snatched that bird up by the feet yesterday, and thumped his head a couple of times. he didn`t like that much.


Why don't you introduce him to a pressure cooker and some dumplins? That bird has tormented you too long. 


turtlebug said:


> HOGS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, we are just over a month away from setting the table for swine dining.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then... citrus grilled yard bird, sweet peas, whole kernel corn and mashed taters followed by a scoop of peanut butter and chocolate ice cream.
> 
> 
> Now I really do need a tummy rub.
> ...



I love crunchy cookies!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then... citrus grilled yard bird, sweet peas, whole kernel corn and mashed taters followed by a scoop of peanut butter and chocolate ice cream.
> 
> 
> Now I really do need a tummy rub.
> ...



Chicken and dressing, english peas, grean beans.......ok, I'll trade belly rubs with ya.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> In all seriousness, that is what is gonna happen to him. Along with the other 3 roosters, if nobody else wants em.



Your rooster tales makes me think of this old joke:

A man walked into a pet store and told the owner, "I'd like to buy a parrot, and I want one that has already been trained to speak." "We only have one parrot that's been trained, and he sure does speak up a storm," said the pet store owner. "I have to warn you though, his last owner was a sailor, so this parrot knows a lot of colorful language. We have to keep him in the back because of it."
"That's alright," said the man. "I'm sure I can train him out of that behavior." 

He bought the bird, took him home, and got his cage set up. No sooner than he finished, the bird let loose with a stream of profanity. The man immediately took the parrot out of his cage, said "No cursing!", and put him in the refrigerator for a minute. When he removed the bird, he asked "Do you understand what you did?" The parrot nodded bashfully. "Do you have any questions?" The parrot answered "No".

The next day, the parrot started cursing profusely again, so the man took the parrot out of his cage, said "No cursing!", and put the parrot in the refrigerator for five minutes this time. When he removed the bird, he asked "Do you understand what you did? Do you have any questions?" "No.", the parrot answered, ashamed. And this time he behaved himself for a full week.

A week later, the bird forgot his training, and let loose again with another stream of profanity. Exasperated, the man put the bird into the freezer for a minute. When he removed the shivering parrot, he asked again "Do you understand what you did?" The parrot quietly said, "I believe I may have offended you with my rude language and actions. I'm sincerely remorseful for my inappropriate transgressions and I fully intend to do everything I can to correct my rude and unforgivable behavior." The parrot spread one wing and bowed.

The man was stunned at the polite words and manner, and hoped this meant the parrot would not test the limits any more. He asked, "Do you have any questions?" "Actually, yes." said the parrot. "Whatever did that poor turkey do?"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love crunchy cookies!!!!



Is that code for something?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I love crunchy cookies!!!!



I love cookies....period.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Now I really do need a tummy rub.



Did someone mention a tummy rub????


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is that code for something?



I'm just saying i like cookies with a little burnt edge to them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did someone mention a tummy rub????



Prevert...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Your rooster tales makes me think of this old joke:
> 
> A man walked into a pet store and told the owner, "I'd like to buy a parrot, and I want one that has already been trained to speak." "We only have one parrot that's been trained, and he sure does speak up a storm," said the pet store owner. "I have to warn you though, his last owner was a sailor, so this parrot knows a lot of colorful language. We have to keep him in the back because of it."
> "That's alright," said the man. "I'm sure I can train him out of that behavior."
> ...








I wonder what 45 seconds in a microwave would do to him?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quack.... you want some extra butter for yo popcorn?






Geaux for it !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

I really prefer this though.  My weapon of choice.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait is baking (burning) cookies.




I will have you know that my cookies rank higher than your on the kids scale.
My daughter says mine ain't burnt like her mommas.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I will have you know that my cookies rank higher than your on the kids scale.
> My daughter says mine ain't burnt like her mommas.



RUH ROH..........


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> I will have you know that my cookies rank higher than your on the kids scale.
> My daughter says mine ain't burnt like her mommas.





SHE DID NOT!!!!    


Her exact words were "crispy around the edges".  


And that was only the first batch.  































Now can I have a key lime cookie please.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I really prefer this though.  My weapon of choice.



Great, I just realized that I ate that very hog that was butchered with the hawk you use to scalp all the banded Woodyites with.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Great, I just realized that I ate that very hog that was butchered with the hawk you use to scalp all the banded Woodyites with.



I hope your up to date on your immunizations.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 12, 2011)

No her words were "daddy your cookies are not burnt on the bottom like moms". An no key lime for you.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hope your up to date on your immunizations.





Have to be, I live with the cookie killer.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> No her words were "daddy your cookies are not burnt on the bottom like moms". An YOU CAN HAVE ALL THE key lime cookies.



Awe


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Great, I just realized that I ate that very hog that was butchered with the hawk you use to scalp all the banded Woodyites with.





Don`t forget, rattlers, possums, chickens, varmints, and a few other critters... 

I "think" I washed it before I destroyed that hog with it.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Awe



Just like a woman to twist a mans words.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t forget, rattlers, possums, chickens, varmints, and a few other critters...
> 
> I "think" I washed it before I destroyed that hog with it.





Hog was tasty, either way.   
















So, I bid on another tie-dye shirt on fleabay last night before I went to bed. Got an alert that I won said shirt this morning. I go to click on shirt to enlarge photo and the enlarged photo is totally different from the small one that I had bid on. I thought it might be some ebay mobile fluke so I waited til I got home to pay for it. Nope  Now the shirt is purple and black.  Dig a little deeper and is plainly says that seller revised the auction photo at 4:26am.  

Sent the seller a message. Hate to back out but that ain't the shirt I bid on.  I don't wanna waste my $3.17 on an ugly shirt I'm not gonna wear.  

Waiting to get a response. I hate to get the long arm of the ebay law involved but....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> No her words were "daddy your cookies are not burnt on the bottom like moms". An no key lime for you.





Would you share yo cookies wit me??


----------



## fishbait (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would you share yo cookies wit me??



Anytime .


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Anytime .



 









WANTED: One heterosexual male who likes to give long footrubs with nothing in return, enjoys crispy around the edges cookies, doesn't mind a woman spending more time and money with her bow than him, will go all day long blood trailing ragings boars shot in the behind, must love vicious dogs and is okay with his woman having a plutonic boyfriend named Wobbert-Woo!  Please send picture and certified financial statement with ability to support archery and knitting habit.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> WANTED: One heterosexual male who likes to give long footrubs with nothing in return, enjoys crispy around the edges cookies, doesn't mind a woman spending more time and money with her bow than him, will go all day long blood trailing ragings boars shot in the behind, must love vicious dogs and is okay with his woman having a plutonic boyfriend named Wobbert-Woo!  Please send picture and certified financial statement with ability to support archery and knitting habit.



kinda drastic over a slightly burnt key lime cookie, ain't it?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Anytime .





Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!  Cookies with fishywoo !!!





turtlebug said:


> WANTED: One heterosexual male who likes to give long footrubs with nothing in return, enjoys crispy around the edges cookies, doesn't mind a woman spending more time and money with her bow than him, will go all day long blood trailing ragings boars shot in the behind, must love vicious dogs and is okay with his woman having a plutonic boyfriend named Wobbert-Woo!  Please send picture and certified financial statement with ability to support archery and knitting habit.





You have a text . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prevert...



Geezer 



turtlebug said:


> WANTED: One heterosexual male who likes to give long footrubs with nothing in return, enjoys crispy around the edges cookies, doesn't mind a woman spending more time and money with her bow than him, will go all day long blood trailing ragings boars shot in the behind, must love vicious dogs and is okay with his woman having a plutonic boyfriend named Wobbert-Woo!  Please send picture and certified financial statement with ability to support archery and knitting habit.



What ever happened to Kenny?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

Evenin folks!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks!!!!





Hiya Jeff !!  Are we "multi millionares" yet??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff !!  Are we "multi millionares" yet??



Yeah, Jeff!
Are we?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff !!  Are we "multi millionares" yet??



Howdy Quackers!! 

He's spendin it faster than he can make it. He just showed me a pic of Yacht, looked to be about 175', he said, "I'm gonna get that boat". That, and the fleet of sports cars, 4 wheeldrive trucks, and some Doppler radar for trackin the storms


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, Jeff!
> Are we?




Thankfully, it only cost me $99.00 to get my truck out of the shop today. It had a bad ignition coil, and I had a $177.00 credit there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Quackers!!
> 
> He's spendin it faster than he can make it. He just showed me a pic of Yacht, looked to be about 175', he said, "I'm gonna get that boat". That, and the fleet of sports cars, 4 wheeldrive trucks, and some Doppler radar for trackin the storms



Old school.   Now it is whizzer or some other fancy name.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What ever happened to Kenny?




Don't know... do you need a new friend or something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Old school.   Now it is whizzer or some other fancy name.



Thanks....he'll probably get one of those too!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Come on 7am !!  Don't have to come back til Sat night!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!  Don't have to come back til Sat night!!



Sooo, what you got planned for all dat time off???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2011)

Not real sure, but I think I saw light at the end of the tunnel today!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not real sure, but I think I saw light at the end of the tunnel today!!



It's a train, get off the tracks quick!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a train, get off the tracks quick!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sooo, what you got planned for all dat time off???




I HAVE got to get my taxes finished up, then hopefully some fishing at the farm!!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not real sure, but I think I saw light at the end of the tunnel today!!




Bout ready for a cold one, or three??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I HAVE got to get my taxes finished up, then hopefully some fishing at the farm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or 12 to 15!!..........This upcoming weekend will be my third weekend in a row since we went to Savannah!!........If I'm lucky weekend after next will be my first weekend/day off this month!!..........12-14 hour days have been the norm for the last 2 1/2 weeks

So yeah a cold one or twelve will be in order soon!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Or 12 to 15!!..........This upcoming weekend will be my third weekend in a row since we went to Savannah!!........If I'm lucky weekend after next will be my first weekend/day off this month!!..........12-14 hour days have been the norm for the last 2 1/2 weeks
> 
> So yeah a cold one or twelve will be in order soon!!





You know where I stay !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know where I stay !!!



Ms. Dawn told me that's in da dog house...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ms. Dawn told me that's in da dog house...





Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .



Oh Snap!       Hey nighters all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .



No, but she'll leave a baby ruth in a pickup truck bed in a heartbeat...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, but she'll leave a baby ruth in a pickup truck bed in a heartbeat...





Dawn??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn??



No idjit....


----------



## slip (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, but she'll leave a baby ruth in a pickup truck bed in a heartbeat...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No idjit....





I'm affend.  You know how sensitive Im is  . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Da Slipsters in da house!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm affend.  You know how sensitive Im is  . . .



Ticklish is not the same thing as sensitive....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ticklish is not the same thing as sensitive....





Oh, I didn't know . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ticklish is not the same thing as sensitive....



Why you typing with a lisp?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know where I stay !!!


Yes I do Bro!!.........When all this mess is over I'm going to need some serious downtime!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .






Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, but she'll leave a baby ruth in a pickup truck bed in a heartbeat...




Got to entertain the corporate type folks tomorrow!!.......Hope Ya'll have a better day than me tomorrow!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 12, 2011)

Good night ladies


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Looking right, looking left, looking up, looking down.  HA!!  No mods, I'm all alone!!


Now what to do??












PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!!

Whew!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2011)

Well for most of us hump day has arrived and to get to the top this will be a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  with a full carafe for those who need it.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sometimes . . .  At least Suzie doesn't poot as much as Dawn . . .



Quack, I don't know if I would have told that one !!!!   Miss Dawn just might have your clothes packed and waiting for you "OUTSIDE" the locked front door when you get home.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I don't know if I would have told that one !!!!   Miss Dawn just might have your clothes packed and waiting for you "OUTSIDE" the locked front door when you get home.





I ain't skeered of Dawn!!


Hope you're feeling better brother!!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't skeered of Dawn!!
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling better brother!!



Yes you are...You just won't admit it in public


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

Mornin ya' bunch of heatherns..


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 13, 2011)

Good morning Miguel.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning everybody!!! What is a HEATHERNS?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody!!! What is a HEATHERNS?



Dat's a "heathen" with a southern accent.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Having to stay up and turn the well breaker off and on while my buds work on it.  Hope I don't pull a "Pookie" . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Dat's a "heathen" with a southern accent.



AAhhh, ok , i was worried for a minute.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody!!! What is a HEATHERNS?



Hey Mudracing!!! 

Click here to learn more about "heatherns" 

Wikipedia: Heatherns


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning everybody!!! What is a HEATHERNS?





rhbama3 said:


> Dat's a "heathen" with a southern accent.



You called.

Good morning waders.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

SterlingArcher said:


> Good morning Miguel.



Mornin SA, are you shaking or baking this morning?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Having to stay up and turn the well breaker off and on while my buds work on it.  Hope I don't pull a "Pookie" . .


me too, bro. Nobody deserves that! 


Les Miles said:


> Hey Mudracing!!!
> 
> Click here to learn more about "heatherns"
> 
> Wikipedia: Heatherns


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

> Click here to learn more about "heatherns"
> 
> Wikipedia: Heatherns





rhbama3 said:


>



Curiousity killed the cat


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Mornin' y'all!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin' y'all!!



Mornin Shawty..


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

What's goin' on this morning?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's goin' on this morning?



We're learning about heatherns 

Wikipedia: Heatherns


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> What's goin' on this morning?



Gettin off to a backwards start. I hope to turn around at some point today so I can at least see where I'm going.


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin SA, are you shaking or baking this morning?



A little of both Miguel...I try to keep my options open.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> We're learning about heatherns



Oh fun. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gettin off to a backwards start. I hope to turn around at some point today so I can at least see where I'm going.



My Monday was like that. And I'm willing to be tomorrow will be the same. Yesterday and today though have been pretty fair.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

So i pick up a "Static Correction Collar" a.k.a "Shock the crap out of you collar", for our new little yapper that my wife wont get rid of.  She took him in when he showed up at our house last year.  Well he loves to bark when outside and i loathe a yapping dog. Well she was none to happy about me bringing this thing home.  She has quite the soft spot for animals. 

So to prove to her that it doesnt hurt (that bad) i put it on to try it out. Ok, so she made me do it.  

SO i got it strapped on and commence to barking and it doesn't work.  Bark louder and louder, etc...  Piece of junk, right? Not exactly. I adjust it down to where the probe is sticking right in that soft spot at the top of my sternum/bottom of my neck and   At least she got a good laugh!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i pick up a "Static Correction Collar" a.k.a "Shock the crap out of you collar", for our new little yapper that my wife wont get rid of.  She took him in when he showed up at our house last year.  Well he loves to bark when outside and i loathe a yapping dog. Well she was none to happy about me bringing this thing home.  She has quite the soft spot for animals.
> 
> So to prove to her that it doesnt hurt (that bad) i put it on to try it out. Ok, so she made me do it.
> 
> SO i got it strapped on and commence to barking and it doesn't work.  Bark louder and louder, etc...  Piece of junk, right? Not exactly. I adjust it down to where the probe is sticking right in that soft spot at the top of my sternum/bottom of my neck and View attachment 596420  At least she got a good laugh!





I needed that this morning!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

SterlingArcher said:


> A little of both Miguel...I try to keep my options open.



Options are good, just don't hedge your bets too heavily and you should be safe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i pick up a "Static Correction Collar" a.k.a "Shock the crap out of you collar", for our new little yapper that my wife wont get rid of.  She took him in when he showed up at our house last year.  Well he loves to bark when outside and i loathe a yapping dog. Well she was none to happy about me bringing this thing home.  She has quite the soft spot for animals.
> 
> So to prove to her that it doesnt hurt (that bad) i put it on to try it out. Ok, so she made me do it.
> 
> SO i got it strapped on and commence to barking and it doesn't work.  Bark louder and louder, etc...  Piece of junk, right? Not exactly. I adjust it down to where the probe is sticking right in that soft spot at the top of my sternum/bottom of my neck and View attachment 596420  At least she got a good laugh!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Hey, if you're gonna be married...errrr dumb, ya gotta be tough!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i pick up a "Static Correction Collar" a.k.a "Shock the crap out of you collar", for our new little yapper that my wife wont get rid of.  She took him in when he showed up at our house last year.  Well he loves to bark when outside and i loathe a yapping dog. Well she was none to happy about me bringing this thing home.  She has quite the soft spot for animals.
> 
> So to prove to her that it doesnt hurt (that bad) i put it on to try it out. Ok, so she made me do it.
> 
> SO i got it strapped on and commence to barking and it doesn't work.  Bark louder and louder, etc...  Piece of junk, right? Not exactly. I adjust it down to where the probe is sticking right in that soft spot at the top of my sternum/bottom of my neck and View attachment 596420  At least she got a good laugh!



we want a video


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey, if you're gonna be married...errrr dumb, ya gotta be tough!



true, true.......


----------



## Jranger (Apr 13, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks



Howdy Jranger


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> we want a video



Or a demonstration 

Mornin yall


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Mudracing!!!
> 
> Click here to learn more about "heatherns"
> 
> Wikipedia: Heatherns


blue screen popped up said Blocked


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Mornin' y'all!!


Morning


BBQBOSS said:


> So i pick up a "Static Correction Collar" a.k.a "Shock the crap out of you collar", for our new little yapper that my wife wont get rid of.  She took him in when he showed up at our house last year.  Well he loves to bark when outside and i loathe a yapping dog. Well she was none to happy about me bringing this thing home.  She has quite the soft spot for animals.
> 
> So to prove to her that it doesnt hurt (that bad) i put it on to try it out. Ok, so she made me do it.
> 
> SO i got it strapped on and commence to barking and it doesn't work.  Bark louder and louder, etc...  Piece of junk, right? Not exactly. I adjust it down to where the probe is sticking right in that soft spot at the top of my sternum/bottom of my neck and View attachment 596420  At least she got a good laugh!



Dont think id  a  told that one, idjit


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Mornin folks





mudracing101 said:


> blue screen popped up said Blocked
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...



Mornin' y'all!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> blue screen popped up said Blocked
> 
> Morning
> 
> ...



Bless your heart...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Howdy Jranger



Whaya say AJ


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Wheres Keebs this morning?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Or a demonstration
> 
> Mornin yall


Good Idea Ox,  :cheer:


Jranger said:


> Whaya say AJ


trying to stay out of a couple for threads. 


mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Keebs this morning?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a top of the line Ruger P90 .45 for sale.  Setup for match shooting from the factory.  Better than any Ed Brown, Les Baer or Dan Wesson you will ever put your hands on.  Have $300 invested but will let it go for $1899.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

See y'all good folks later. Saddles are calling my name.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have a top of the line Ruger P90 .45 for sale.  Setup for match shooting from the factory.  Better than any Ed Brown, Les Baer or Dan Wesson you will ever put your hands on.  Have $300 invested but will let it go for $1899.


Will you take payments


GeorgiaBelle said:


> See y'all good folks later. Saddles are calling my name.



see ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Will you take payments
> 
> 
> see ya



Yeah and i'll even knock $200 off if you wear the big dog shock collar and run around the yard barking, on video.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah and i'll even knock $200 off if you wear the big dog shock collar and run around the yard barking, on video.



Aahh forget it , i found a better deal  a couple listings down,


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Aahh forget it , i found a better deal  a couple listings down,



Probably some dealer selling fake stuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Probably some dealer selling fake stuff



Just my luck.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah and i'll even knock $200 off if you wear the big dog shock collar and run around the yard barking, on video.



Maybe you should try selling the collar, there is quack on here that prob. would enjoy it, i meant quacks on here that probably enjoy it. Just a thought.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

It's still mornin', technically, so..... Good Mornin!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's still mornin', technically, so..... Good Mornin!!!



mernin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mernin



How you is MUD??? You ought to be Hawngry right about now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How you is MUD??? You ought to be Hawngry right about now.



OH i am,


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's still mornin', technically, so..... Good Mornin!!!



So says the GON clock 

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> So says the GON clock
> 
> Mornin



Dang.... I didn't notice that. I was going by my compooter's clock though. 

How are ya, Lee???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

Howdy Jeffffffro!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

hey hey hey!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> hey hey hey!!!



It's Fat Albert!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ate too much mexican food at lunch, need nap!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 13, 2011)

What's happening on this fine and beautiful day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> What's happening on this fine and beautiful day?



Howdy FFF, what you got up your sleeve this week?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Jeffffffro!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> hey hey hey!!!




Hey fellers!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey fellers!!!





fitfabandfree said:


> What's happening on this fine and beautiful day?




And Ladies!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's still mornin', technically, so..... Good Mornin!!!





mudracing101 said:


> mernin





bigox911 said:


> So says the GON clock
> 
> Mornin





BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy Jeffffffro!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> hey hey hey!!!





fitfabandfree said:


> What's happening on this fine and beautiful day?





Jeff C. said:


> Hey fellers!!!





Jeff C. said:


> And Ladies!!!



And a Heidi Ho Neighbor!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

I guess she was just doing a drive by


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy FFF, what you got up your sleeve this week?



Getting ready for a Corporate Audit here at work on Monday, and in my spare time, doing a little research for a side business venture.  

Getting a little excited about it too!!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess she was just doing a drive by



Now you have disappeared!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Now you have disappeared!



Messicans are good at disappearing when the heat shows up.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Getting ready for a Corporate Audit here at work on Monday, and in my spare time, doing a little research for a side business venture.
> 
> Getting a little excited about it too!!



Side business venture...  Sounds so tinglely and exciting!     Is it legal?    It must be legal!!!  What was I thinking?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

naptime!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Side business venture...  Sounds so tinglely and exciting!     Is it legal?    It must be legal!!!  What was I thinking?



Of course it's legal!  Just a way to make a little extra income.  And NO, I will not have to remove any of my clothing to do it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Of course it's legal!  Just a way to make a little extra income.  And NO, I will not have to remove any of my clothing to do it.



Well that leaves out Nakid Twista instructor!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Of course it's legal!  Just a way to make a little extra income.  And NO, I will not have to remove any of my clothing to do it.


----------



## fitfabandfree (Apr 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well that leaves out Nakid Twista instructor!



Weeellll, I could make some money at that.  People would be paying me to PUT MY CLOTHES BACK ON!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

Where is Keebs today???


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here?



That's a darn good question.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where is Keebs today???





For real! Let me do some checkin`.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where is Keebs today???





Nicodemus said:


> For real! Let me do some checkin`.



A little under the weather,  but she is doing fine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A little under the weather,  but she is doing fine.





Thanks AJ!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Afternoon y'all! My needle broke IN the saddle mid-stitch, so I figured it was time for a break.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here?





boneboy96 said:


> Well that leaves out Nakid Twista instructor!





fitfabandfree said:


> Weeellll, I could make some money at that.  People would be paying me to PUT MY CLOTHES BACK ON!!



See , yall act up just a little and BAM . out comes Nic outta no where


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> A little under the weather,  but she is doing fine.


Thanks for the update, thought she might of done locked her keys in the truck again


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all! My needle broke IN the saddle mid-stitch, so I figured it was time for a break.



Afternoon Belle


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> See , yall act up just a little and BAM . out comes Nic outta no where



Have you seen a pic of the new Tomahawk he is getting?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 13, 2011)

HI!



alright....gotta go.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have you seen a pic of the new Tomahawk he is getting?


Nope , dont think i wanna see it



jsullivan03 said:


> HI!
> 
> 
> 
> alright....gotta go.



bye


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon y'all! My needle broke IN the saddle mid-stitch, so I figured it was time for a break.



A stitch in time saves nine.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

grrrrrr.........
My favorite pair of turkey hunting pants had the waist button ripped off in the dryer. Bubbette is taking them to some sewing shop that just finished altering my daughters prom dress.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have you seen a pic of the new Tomahawk he is getting?



Dang...I want one!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrrrrr.........
> My favorite pair of turkey hunting pants had the waist button ripped off in the dryer. Bubbette is taking them to some sewing shop that just finished altering my daughters prom dress.



Oh yee who workith around needles and  sutures, sending it to the sewing shop?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang...I want one!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh yee who workith around needles and  sutures, sending it to the sewing shop?



I work AROUND needles and sutures not WITH them. Besides, the stuff we use isn't exactly right for clothing. Sure, it'll keep a sternum together, but it would be uncomfortable on pants.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> grrrrrr.........
> My favorite pair of turkey hunting pants had the waist button ripped off in the dryer. Bubbette is taking them to some sewing shop that just finished altering my daughters prom dress.


Dang bro.        I do not  anyone has worked hard to get a turkey the you.   Maybe they can put on a lucky button for you.


boneboy96 said:


> Dang...I want one!!!



Mr Purty got mad blacksmith skillz


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Haven't seen Mr. Purty's latest yet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Haven't seen Mr. Purty's latest yet.



Has not made it yet but the request has been put in.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=615225


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Dang bro.        I do not  anyone has worked hard to get a turkey the you.   Maybe they can put on a lucky button for you.
> 
> 
> Mr Purty got mad blacksmith skillz



Shouldn't you be making cucumber sammiches and ham wrapped olives on toothpicks?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the name of Creation, is goin` on in here?



nothin goin on in here nic.  nothin at allunless you count all the prior posts but other than that everybody is bein real respectful like


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Shouldn't you be making cucumber sammiches and ham wrapped olives on toothpicks?



John is charge of food and decorations

What up killa?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> John is charge of food and decorations
> 
> What up killa?



Great. 3 cans of sardines, 2 cans of potted meat, a block of rat cheese, and a carton of crackers for a houseful of wimmen. Take pics!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh wow.  I gotta quit drankin . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Dang!! It`s hard work settin` in the shade, watchin` them boys run fence on the plantation across the road from the house. Me and old Flash, the basset hound from down the road a piece, just about worked up a sweat. The gnats even got hot...


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! It`s hard work settin` in the shade, watchin` them boys run fence on the plantation across the road from the house. Me and old Flash, the basset hound from down the road a piece, just about worked up a sweat. The gnats even got hot...



you know its bad when the gnats are a sweatin. other day it was so bad i think i drowned about a dozen mosquitos whilst they was just tryin to get a little nip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! It`s hard work settin` in the shade, watchin` them boys run fence on the plantation across the road from the house. Me and old Flash, the basset hound from down the road a piece, just about worked up a sweat. The gnats even got hot...





Welllllllllll, ain't you da sorry dog going WOOF!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Great. 3 cans of sardines, 2 cans of potted meat, a block of rat cheese, and a carton of crackers for a houseful of wimmen. Take pics!


I going turkey hunting that morning,  I might not make it back in time. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh wow.  I gotta quit drankin . . .


Run out of something


Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! It`s hard work settin` in the shade, watchin` them boys run fence on the plantation across the road from the house. Me and old Flash, the basset hound from down the road a piece, just about worked up a sweat. The gnats even got hot...



Supervisor


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang!! It`s hard work settin` in the shade, watchin` them boys run fence on the plantation across the road from the house. Me and old Flash, the basset hound from down the road a piece, just about worked up a sweat. The gnats even got hot...



Get in the truck, drive over there, roll down the winder and yell "Get off my property!!!" and then drive back.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> John is charge of food and decorations
> 
> What up killa?



doin fine we had a closet shelf collapse while i was gone turkey hunting. had to go buy some items to repair guess ill work on that this weekend and stay home. i been huntin 3 weekends straight wifes gettin very aggravated, which is twice as much as the normal aggravated she is with me 

whats up threeleg?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

I actually walked a 660 foot stretch, just to make sure it was right.   They doin` a good job. Just wish the place was mine...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh wow.  I gotta quit drankin . . .



Well thats a horrible thing to say


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Get in the truck, drive over there, roll down the winder and yell "Get off my property!!!" and then drive back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2011)

Alright its 5, im out , peace


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Have you seen a pic of the new Tomahawk he is getting?



I have a feeling Abner's days are numbered... 



rhbama3 said:


> grrrrrr.........
> My favorite pair of turkey hunting pants had the waist *button ripped off in the dryer*. Bubbette is taking them to some sewing shop that just finished altering my daughters prom dress.



Quit blaming the dryer for your gut popping that button off.  

You might need to lay off the jambalaya and twinkies for a few days


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Quit blaming the dryer for your gut popping that button off.
> 
> You might need to lay off the jambalaya and twinkies for a few days


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I actually walked a 660 foot stretch, just to make sure it was right.   They doin` a good job. Just wish the place was mine...



Nic, anyway to know what date the Blast is going to fall on this year? Your going to be there again this year right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Nic, anyway to know what date the Blast is going to fall on this year? Your going to be there again this year right?





Cody, it`s July 22-24, at the Macon Centreplex, same place as last year. Dependin` on this knee, I hope to be there. I`ll let you know for sure, the closer it gets to the time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have a feeling Abner's days are numbered...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually lose weight during turkey season, but thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, it`s July 22-24, at the Macon Centreplex, same place as last year. Dependin` on this knee, I hope to be there. I`ll let you know for sure, the closer it gets to the time.



Thanks.

Do you need any turkey wing feathers? I saved most of them off my last bird, but have no use for them personally.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Do you need any turkey wing feathers? I saved most of them off my last bird, but have no use for them personally.





Sure, hold on to em for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

nicodemus said:


> i actually walked a 660 foot stretch, just to make sure it was right.  :d they doin` a good job. Just wish the place was mine...







poacher!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> poacher!!!



  And my intentions were evil!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I actually lose weight during turkey season, but thanks for your suggestions.



Translation: I starve during turkey season because I can't kill any.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And my intentions were evil!!!!






Been there, done that . . .  Too old to run, too old to fight!!  BUT I can can shoot straight!!  (most of the the time)


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> this message is hidden because Les Miles is on your ignore list



aaahhhhh....... mo' better.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> aaahhhhh....... mo' better.



Still sore about LSU whipping Bama huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And my intentions were evil!!!!



Evil as in mean? or Evil as  in Knievel??
Oh wait, that's Boneboy..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Still sore about LSU whipping Bama huh?



Naw, it happens every now and then. Just finished watching the 2003 Kentucky/LSU game on Sports Classics. Looking at the LSU sideline was like looking at a who's who of SEC coaching now. Saban really knows how to pick them.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evil as in mean? or Evil as  in Knievel??
> Oh wait, that's Boneboy..





As in mean!    My last ride on a motorcycle was in 1974 . The result probably was the start of the dadblamed knee problems. Ol Nick rides on 4 wheels now!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2011)

13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.  


I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.





Want me to shoot it? Hit it with a hawk? Cut it with a pocketknife? Let it spend the day with Robert?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> As in mean!    My last ride on a motorcycle was in 1974 . The result probably was the start of the dadblamed knee problems. Ol Nick rides on 4 wheels now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.



what kind of security system are you running?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.





Hmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

pbradley said:


>





As the late Jerry Clower would say, "I wouldn`t drive that thang to a ratkillin`!!!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.




Only takes about 30 seconds with this program;

http://www.pchelpsoft.com/pc-cleaner/lp1/?gclid=CIbSx5vCmqgCFZRd7AodohGKEA


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.



Or you could use what the real computer pros use. Just follow the directions 

Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only takes about 30 seconds with this program;
> 
> http://www.pchelpsoft.com/pc-cleaner/lp1/?gclid=CIbSx5vCmqgCFZRd7AodohGKEA





Les Miles said:


> Or you could use what the real computer pros use
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/security/pc-security/malware-removal.aspx



We've been using AVG and just switched to Avast. Avast doesn't slow my computer near as bad as AVG did.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Evil as in mean? or Evil as  in Knievel??
> Oh wait, that's Boneboy..



Someone call?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to shoot it? Hit it with a hawk? Cut it with a pocketknife? Let it spend the day with Robert?



send it to bama. he'll fix it for ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Chocolate martini anyone?


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We've been using AVG and just switched to Avast. Avast doesn't slow my computer near as bad as AVG did.



I use spyware terminator and c-cleaner works great


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> send it to bama. he'll fix it for ya





No doubt that!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> No doubt that!



You know good and well that I just use them. If it breaks, i hand it to Bubbette and say "fix it." If that don't work i send it to Fauver.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Want me to shoot it? Hit it with a hawk? Cut it with a pocketknife? Let it spend the day with Robert?



No, just shoot me please. 



rhbama3 said:


> what kind of security system are you running?



She HAD Norton. I bought her a new Vaio (electric blue  ) for Christmas and "Miss I like to spend all day watching Japanese anime' on YouTube and play Club Penguin" didn't tell me that her free subscription had ended.... oh about TWO MONTHS AGO!  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .



Ain't in no dancin mood. Mebbe later. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only takes about 30 seconds with this program;
> 
> http://www.pchelpsoft.com/pc-cleaner/lp1/?gclid=CIbSx5vCmqgCFZRd7AodohGKEA



That's all fine and dandy if the malware will let you get to it.  It had worked its way through so bad that I couldn't even get to a website, working in Safe Mode isn't nearly as easy on her Sony as it is on my Dell.  




Les Miles said:


> Or you could use what the real computer pros use. Just follow the directions
> 
> Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool



Yep, it's scanning now.  The child had not downloaded a SINGLE update since she opened that sucker on on December 25th so of course we had to download about 27 updates and MMSR was the VERY LAST ONE.  

Took two hours of constantly closing the malware to finish the updates. 

I run Avast on mine with Malwarebytes as a backup. Haven't had a problem but once. BUT, oh how I miss my MacBook.  



Thanks guys. 


Back to babysitting a blue Vaio...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> I use spyware terminator and c-cleaner works great





Hiya Lil D, Uncle Quack uses "Nekkid Twista Ware".... just sayin . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lil D, Uncle Quack uses "Nekkid Twista Ware".... just sayin . . .



differnet set of software.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lil D, Uncle Quack uses "Nekkid Twista Ware".... just sayin . . .





Is that software?  


I think I prefer to hardware to make everything better. 











Speaking of, I need an external hd really bad. I ain't losing another 5 years worth of pics.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Wheres Keebs this morning?



And I made coffee today too.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 13, 2011)

I need to get two more of them "static correction collars" a.k.a "Keep your kids quiet neck shockers".  Man it works good on them!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Lil D, Uncle Quack uses "Nekkid Twista Ware".... just sayin . . .





rhbama3 said:


> differnet set of software.





turtlebug said:


> Is that software?
> 
> 
> I think I prefer to hardware to make everything better.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need to get two more of them "static correction collars" a.k.a "Keep your kids quiet neck shockers".  Man it works good on them!!




No pics


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need to get two more of them "static correction collars" a.k.a "Keep your kids quiet neck shockers".  Man it works good on them!!



Do they make one with a remote control that you can put on your wife??


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I need to get two more of them "static correction collars" a.k.a "Keep your kids quiet neck shockers".  Man it works good on them!!



Get the ones with the remote control. That way you don't even have to yell at them first. 


It's a Shogun sushi kinda night!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

CREEKARITAVILLE

KEEBS under the weather
BELLS on the leather 
NIC what in creation is goin on here 
QUACK needs to quit drankin?
Oh what was he thankin
No way to survive without a cold beer

Wadin away here in the creek today
searchin for a button for BAMAS pants
some people claim that its his dryer to blame 
but we know its his bellys fault

MUD said what is a heatherns?
BAMA they been here all season
just look around and you'll see quite a pile 
BOSS got a collar,and it made him hollar
and his wifes face had a permanent smile

Wadin away here in the creek today 
MUD he could use a miday nap a reprieve 
messicans are hidin when the heat shows up 
but MIGUEL he will never leave

SULLI with a drive by 
did it on the fly
the audit was ready said FITFABANDFREE
TBUGS deletin
what her kids receivin 
BAMA can fix it just wait and see

Wadin away here in the creek today
searchin for some really hard..ware
QUACK in the dog house for runnin his mouth 
maybe he's not but we all know hes scared


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Killa, you stay outa them bait threads, and we might just keep you around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> CREEKARITAVILLE
> 
> KEEBS under the weather
> BELLS on the leather
> ...


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> CREEKARITAVILLE
> 
> KEEBS under the weather
> BELLS on the leather
> ...



Not too shabby!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Killa, you stay outa them bait threads, and we might just keep you around.



only there to give them warnin now its much more peaceful over here. waters just right. only fussin is about this new fangled soft..ware that quack has.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do they make one with a remote control that you can put on your wife??



Do they make a remote control wife?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> only there to give them warnin now its much more peaceful over here. waters just right. only fussin is about this new fangled soft..ware that quack has.





Let us do the warnin`.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> CREEKARITAVILLE
> 
> KEEBS under the weather
> BELLS on the leather
> ...



I didn't lose the button!!! 
I'm not fat, i'm big boned! 

I bow to your literary skillz....


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't lose the button!!!
> I'm not fat, i'm big boned!
> 
> I bow to your literary skillz....




The Messicans stole it.    



Yooz not big boned, yooz just more to love.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> Do they make a remote control wife?



must.....not......respond.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> The Messicans stole it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yooz not big boned, yooz just more to love.




still trying to find a pookie shell necklace for you but they must be rare.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> still trying to find a pookie shell necklace for you but they must be rare.



good cover


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let us do the warnin`.



aight den. you got any of dem musterd an biscuits...emm. yep id prefer to stay away from that new fangled hatchet you lookin atim skeered


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> still trying to find a pookie shell necklace for you but they must be rare.



Awe!  

It's puka and coconut shells.  Itty-bitty white ones with purple, blue, pink and orange thrown in there. It was my favortie. 

It's okay, my t-shirts came in today and they are about as UGLY as can be. No wonder the guy is closing his ebay store.    



killa86 said:


> good cover



Hims not covering.  

Him's being sincere.  

Just so he can snuggle wif my Fishbait.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

My old blacksmith buddy gonna forge me that fancy hawk!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Evenin' y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.



Nick, are those new? They're beautiful!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.



And put the Band-Aid company back in business


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.


As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!


----------



## slip (Apr 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
> A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!



Your garden looked good by the way, nice and dark soil.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
> A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!



Aw! Feel better Keebs!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
> A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!



Fishing Addict is ur doc?      Glad it's nothing more serious...you was missed today!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

killa86 said:


> CREEKARITAVILLE
> 
> KEEBS under the weather
> BELLS on the leather
> ...







Nicodemus said:


> And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.


awesome work


Keebs said:


> As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
> A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!


Glad your moving.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 13, 2011)

Time to relax my eyes ya'll.   Niters


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Your garden looked good by the way, nice and dark soil.


Thanks, you ever need some good fertilizer, come on down, I'll fix you right up!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Aw! Feel better Keebs!


thanks



boneboy96 said:


> Fishing Addict is ur doc?      Glad it's nothing more serious...you was missed today!


naaaww, 'nother Justin............... 
 you know I didn't feel good if I didn't even turn on my 'puter OR the tv!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> awesome work
> 
> Glad your moving.


slowly.......... more meds, hot shower, fixin to have some soup, then back to bed!



boneboy96 said:


> Time to relax my eyes ya'll.   Niters


Nite BB!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My old blacksmith buddy gonna forge me that fancy hawk!



That hawk looked a little girlie to me. It looked like it had a little lazy heart cut into it or something. 

Maybe this one is better suited for ya Nic


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> 13 year old with computer = Malware attractant.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be removing that crap all night.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only takes about 30 seconds with this program;
> 
> http://www.pchelpsoft.com/pc-cleaner/lp1/?gclid=CIbSx5vCmqgCFZRd7AodohGKEA





Les Miles said:


> Or you could use what the real computer pros use. Just follow the directions
> 
> Microsoft Malicious Software Removal Tool





rhbama3 said:


> We've been using AVG and just switched to Avast. Avast doesn't slow my computer near as bad as AVG did.


This is what the IT dept. at work uses!!.........Works pretty good!!

http://shop.malwarebytes.org/lpa/34...ea3e0e10b55f&gclid=CLXP5bfqmqgCFQprKgodgkY6JQ





turtlebug said:


> Speaking of, I need an external hd really bad. I ain't losing another 5 years worth of pics.


Tag lost three years worth of Pics on an external hard drive!!..........Plugged the wrong power cord up to it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That hawk looked a little girlie to me. It looked like it had a little lazy heart cut into it or something.
> 
> Maybe this one is better suited for ya Nic




You take that one, I`ll take mine, and we`ll have a duel!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You take that one, I`ll take mine, and we`ll have a duel!!



I have been advised to decline your kind offer sir.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You take that one, I`ll take mine, and we`ll have a duel!!



Can I be a witness to this duel?? 
Oh, nevermind, I see corndog cheekened out.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have been advised to decline your kind offer sir.




But you`re bigger`n me, probably meaner too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have been advised to decline your kind offer sir.



aww, Man.....
 I got a skin stapler that we would put your scalp back on with after i put some neosporin on your skull. If that helps, that is.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I have been advised to decline your kind offer sir.


A wise choice!!
What's up Perry!!........Things about to get cranked up @ CC!!.........More pics please!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But you`re bigger`n me, probably meaner too!!


Nick you ain't got nuthin to worry about!!..........Unless you look like a Mudbug!!!...........Dat Boy can tear up some of them!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick you ain't got nuthin to worry about!!..........Unless you look like a Mudbug!!!...........Dat Boy can tear up some of them!!







I wish we had about 60 pounds to tear into.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> But you`re bigger`n me, probably meaner too!!



As Roy D. Mercer would say "how bigga boy are you"? 



rhbama3 said:


> aww, Man.....
> I got a skin stapler that we would put your scalp back on with after i put some neosporin on your skull. If that helps, that is.



I wouldn't even get a scratch. Nic on the other hand... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> A wise choice!!
> What's up Perry!!........Things about to get cranked up @ CC!!.........More pics please!!



Oh so you need another lake report?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick you ain't got nuthin to worry about!!..........Unless you look like a Mudbug!!!...........Dat Boy can tear up some of them!!



Whatchoo talking 'bout Willis??? I only eat a couple and then I'm done. 



Nicodemus said:


> I wish we had about 60 pounds to tear into.



60 pounds would be a good start. But that wouldn't leave any for Mitch.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nick you ain't got nuthin to worry about!!..........Unless you look like a Mudbug!!!...........Dat Boy can tear up some of them!!





Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo talking 'bout Willis??? I only eat a couple and then I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 60 pounds would be a good start. But that wouldn't leave any for Mitch.



you can say that again.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Oh so you need another lake report?


Yessir!!



Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo talking 'bout Willis??? I only eat a couple and then I'm done.
> 
> 
> 
> 60 pounds would be a good start. But that wouldn't leave any for Mitch.


Only a couple of buckets!!.........I've seen you in action!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yessir!!
> 
> Only a couple of buckets!!.........I've seen you in action!!



I'll see if I can compose a new lake report soon. Especially if we have nice sunny weather here on Lanier this weekend. 


And those were small 5 gal buckets!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> you can say that again.



Why would you ask him to talk again??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why would you ask him to talk again??



Poor Rutt required some help eating mudbugs and seafood at the crab shack.
But like a good friend I helped


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'll see if I can compose a new lake report soon. Especially if we have nice sunny weather here on Lanier this weekend.
> 
> 
> And those were small 5 gal buckets!


..........Small or large!!.....They are all good!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Poor Rutt required some help eating mudbugs and seafood at the crab shack.
> But like a good friend I helped



Poor Rutt???? He's workin 900 hours a week and making 2 million a year in salary. You should have made him buy for everyone on that trip.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Poor Rutt required some help eating mudbugs and seafood at the crab shack.
> But like a good friend I helped


Thanks Bro!!.........I'm sure the gators appreciated it!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poor Rutt???? He's workin 900 hours a week and making 2 million a year in salary. You should have made him buy for everyone on that trip.


.............900 hours is pretty close to the fact!!..............2 million a year is way off base!!!..........I'm feeling like a borrowed mule these days!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks Bro!!.........I'm sure the gators appreciated it!!



Do Aussies eat mudbugs???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> .............900 hours is pretty close to the fact!!..............2 million a year is way off base!!!..........I'm feeling like a borrowed mule these days!!



Quack was just asking this morning if anyone knew who he could borrow a mule from..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Do Aussies eat mudbugs???



Yes sir

Have to settle for Gator this part of the country.   The crocs are bit scarce.  Dawsonville does offer a nice kangroo mob.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Do Aussies eat mudbugs???


The one in question does!!.......I'm not so sure there ain't much he won't eat!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack was just asking this morning if anyone knew who he could borrow a mule from..




Good night Folks!!..........Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds in store for me!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The one in question does!!.......I'm not so sure there ain't much he won't eat!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good night Folks!!..........Can't wait to see what tomorrow holds in store for me!!



Night Mitch.  The weekend is coming closer.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 13, 2011)

I am out of here too! Good day mates!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Night Mitch.  The weekend is coming closer.


This weekend is just another day at work!!..........Maybe the next weekend!!



Les Miles said:


> I am out of here too! Good day mates!


Night Perry!!..........Looking forward to the pics!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And hopefully, my knee will be well enough soon that I can do this again.



those are awesome. 



Keebs said:


> As soon as you are, I wanna get with you about one too!
> A quick drive by, ain't feeling much better, but after speaking with my personal friend & physician, doc Justin, we've concluded it is my allergies............ soooo, I'll be doping up & going back to bed soon and try to go back to work tomorrow!




hope you get to feelin better



Nicodemus said:


> You take that one, I`ll take mine, and we`ll have a duel!!



im bettin on nic sorry les but i've heard he's got the scalp of everyone thats be bannded from here. and believe you me thats a lot of scalpses



Les Miles said:


> I have been advised to decline your kind offer sir.



i can always respect an intellegent man. even if'n they kick in a little late.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 13, 2011)

one book down two to go!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

Anyone still alive?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone still alive?



My toes are still wigglin. Does that count?


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone still alive?


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My toes are still wigglin. Does that count?


wigglin or tinglin? 



Seth carter said:


>


Shouldn't you be asleep?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> wigglin or tinglin?
> 
> Shouldn't you be asleep?



Are we allowed to discuss the difference between wigglin and tinglin with Seth in here?


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Anyone still alive?


Hey Snowy!

Yeah, the "Virtual Choir" post kept me here for a bit longer, I loved listening to the voices...  check it out!

Neat thing is, it'll soothe ya to sleep...

which is what time it is!  


'Nite, all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 13, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Hey Snowy!
> 
> Yeah, the "Virtual Choir" post kept me here for a bit longer, I loved listening to the voices...  check it out!
> 
> ...



That is simply amazing.

Nite Sushi Maniac


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning all yee creakin waders...gonna be a long day today, but I'm looking forward to spending tomorrow over at Redneck McGyver's place!


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 14, 2011)

morning folks....Just 1 more day ( I think I can make it)


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, and I started 4 fresh pots...you all enjoy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks bb, I was just about to but will take a refill.


----------



## Seth carter (Apr 14, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> wigglin or tinglin?
> 
> Shouldn't you be asleep?



no i was reading


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Obama just announced that he's taking all of my income in the form of taxes, so I think instead of working to feed his habit I'm just gonna sit here and nap all day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Good morning yall, everybody up and kicking


----------



## SterlingArcher (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning all.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mornin yall  



boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee creakin waders...gonna be a long day today, but I'm looking forward to spending tomorrow over at Redneck McGyver's place!



What the heck are yall gettin in to?  No telling what could be constructed, fabricated, or invented with you two


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all yee creakin waders...gonna be a long day today, but I'm looking forward to spending tomorrow over at Redneck McGyver's place!






jmfauver said:


> morning folks....Just 1 more day ( I think I can make it)


Good luck, but I know you can do it!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Thanks bb, I was just about to but will take a refill.


G'mornin!



mudracing101 said:


> Good morning yall, everybody up and kicking


I'm Up, Dressed & here......... and you want kicking too??  You'll have to talk to the Aussie 'bout some kicking..........



SterlingArcher said:


> Morning all.


Good Morning & welcome!


bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck are yall gettin in to?  No telling what could be constructed, fabricated, or invented with you two


 Dat's what I was thinking, Lee!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Good mornin` Keebs. I hope you`re feelin` better.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs is back!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Mornin yall
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck are yall gettin in to?  No telling what could be constructed, fabricated, or invented with you two



I talked to Redneck this morning about 6 and he says they are going to ride motorbikes.  That roughly translates into they are going to drink some beer, hop on a couple of dirtbikes and wake up in the ER.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin` Keebs. I hope you`re feelin` better.


Eeehhh, like you, I'll survive! 


Les Miles said:


> Keebs is back!!!


 why thank you............ I think................ 



BBQBOSS said:


> I talked to Redneck this morning about 6 and he says they are going to ride motorbikes.  That roughly translates into they are going to drink some beer, hop on a couple of dirtbikes and wake up in the ER.


 Exactly!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I talked to Redneck this morning about 6 and he says they are going to ride motorbikes.  That roughly translates into they are going to drink some beer, hop on a couple of dirtbikes and wake up in the ER.



So BBs new screen name is soon to be BrokenBonesBoy...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So BBs new screen name is soon to be BrokenBonesBoy...



BBB & FFF sittin in a tree...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> BBB & FFF sittin in a tree...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning All!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> BBB & FFF sittin in a tree...



Sounds more like 12 gauge shot sizes for hunting turkeys..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning All!


 Hi!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning All!



Haaaaay fourleggedpigmy. 

Have I told you lately how sssuper excited I am about coming to your house to drink beer on Sunday, that I am???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Haaaaay fourleggedpigmy.
> 
> Have I told you lately how sssuper excssited I am about coming to your houssse to drink beer on Sunday, that I am???


 bad thing?  I *hear* you saying it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Keebs , hope ya feel better, missed ya yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs , hope ya feel better, missed ya yesterday


Thanks darlin', I'm getting there!  How's your mission going??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thanks darlin', I'm getting there!  How's your mission going??



Oh yeah , i'll pm you and let you know and see what ya think


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


You trimmed your mustache!!!!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah , i'll pm you and let you know and see what ya think


 you da man!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!


Glad yoor feeling better 


BBQBOSS said:


> Haaaaay fourleggedpigmy.
> 
> Have I told you lately how sssuper excited I am about coming to your house to drink beer on Sunday, that I am???


Tailgate party,  keep it on the down low


mudracing101 said:


> Oh yeah , i'll pm you and let you know and see what ya think



I going to find a blues brother avatar for you


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad yoor feeling better
> 
> Tailgate party,  keep it on the down low
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Glad yoor feeling better
> 
> Tailgate party,  keep it on the down low
> 
> ...



I gotta tell ya though, this will be my first one.  I hope you do realize that.   

But seriously, Im bringing some beer.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

I need a nap...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I gotta tell ya though, this will be my first one.  I hope you do realize that.
> 
> But seriously, Im bringing some beer.



If the women make the comment that the men have to participate in the games,,,,,,,,,,,,,RUN,,,,,,RUN FAST AND FAR!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the women make the comment that the men have to participate in the games,,,,,,,,,,,,,RUN,,,,,,RUN FAST AND FAR!!!


Voice of experience???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the women make the comment that the men have to participate in the games,,,,,,,,,,,,,RUN,,,,,,RUN FAST AND FAR!!!



My place will be in the driveway, the basement messing with guns or at the creek letting the boys skip rocks.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Voice of experience???



yes 



BBQBOSS said:


> My place will be in the driveway, the basement messing with guns or at the creek letting the boys skip rocks.



Good plan to bring the boys..

Do get someone to take pictures though. AJ will be cute in a bonnet and bib with a binky in his mouth.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna hear YOUR story!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

This is a prime example of why Sunday beer sales should be legal.  Im gonna be real busy this weekend cooking at a competition and what if i forgot my Sunday beer and had to go to a baby party, sober???  Oh the humanity!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm back..... Orlando was HOT..but really... Cool.....I think I gained about 12 lbs though...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 14, 2011)

Morning folks.  Had a sec. so thought drop in a do a shout out fly by.  Catch Yall later.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Had a sec. so thought drop in a do a shout out fly by.  Catch Yall later.


Make sure you get pics AND vid's this weekend, ya hear?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm back..... Orlando was HOT..but really... Cool.....I think I gained about 12 lbs though...


 I can't tell..............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Make sure you get pics AND vid's this weekend, ya hear?!?!



pics of me fixing boneboys new bike???


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't tell..............



my belt can....I had a blast and was treated like royalty...not used to that around Sugar Valley.  I think I spend about 100 bucks total in 4 days....and the high light was playing Golf at the Shingle Creek Resort and eating dinner at their steak house afterwards....WOW!!

http://www.rosenshinglecreek.com/RSCphotoGallery.asp


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> pics of me fixing boneboys new bike???



Adding heavy duty shocks to it huh?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 14, 2011)

Mornin folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> pics of me fixing boneboys new bike???


The test rides!



Bitteroot said:


> my belt can....I had a blast and was treated like royalty...not used to that around Sugar Valley.  I think I spend about 100 bucks total in 4 days....and the high light was playing Golf at the Shingle Creek Resort and eating dinner at their steak house afterwards....WOW!!
> 
> http://www.rosenshinglecreek.com/RSCphotoGallery.asp


Niiiice!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Adding heavy duty shocks to it huh?






Jranger said:


> Mornin folks


 Hi


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Happiness is a steak, egg, and cheese sammich, homemade. Real happiness is two (2) of em!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happiness is a steak, egg, and cheese sammich, homemade. Real happiness is two (2) of em!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Happiness is a steak, egg, and cheese sammich, homemade. Real happiness is two (2) of em!


share??


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> share??





Too late.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Too late.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





I can cook more. Ain`t no shortage of eggs and deer around here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I can cook more. Ain`t no shortage of eggs and deer around here.


The egg production is back up, but I never did get "over-stocked" on deer!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The egg production is back up, but I never did get "over-stocked" on deer!





Need some roosters?????????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Need some roosters?????????


 NO, do YOU??  I have a Black Giant I'll give you for FREE!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO, do YOU??  I have a Black Giant I'll give you for FREE!!






Trade you!!! 4 for 1...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Trade you!!! 4 for 1...


Uuuuhhh................ no!
I can NOT believe you ain't done kilt them thangs off and put them in the freezer for the Redhead!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh................ no!
> I can NOT believe you ain't done kilt them thangs off and put them in the freezer for the Redhead!





She don`t want em harmed. They`re "pets".


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lunch time , gonna go try the new mexican place out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> She don`t want em harmed. They`re "pets".






mudracing101 said:


> Lunch time , gonna go try the new mexican place out.


 Check out their Margarita's tooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2011)

Mornin yall...

Not much happend in the woods, walked up within 15 yards of a hen, she never knew we were there and kept on walking around and peckin....never stood still for so long in my life...had two gobblers 100+ yards off that i couldnt bring in, and couldnt really go to...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin yall...
> 
> Not much happend in the woods, walked up within 15 yards of a hen, she never knew we were there and kept on walking around and peckin....never stood still for so long in my life...had two gobblers 100+ yards off that i couldnt bring in, and couldnt really go to...


At least you got the chance to go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Yawn, skretch, skratch . . .  Afternoon!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

I sure would like to have one of these.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure would like to have one of these.
> View attachment 596649





Gas Tires Oil !!  Brother had one in highschool!!


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure would like to have one of these.
> View attachment 596649



Pretty sure i could fit a deer stand in there somewhere.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Check out their Margarita's tooooo!!!!!!!



Couldnt get my drank on , had to come back to work but let me tell ya i tried the new place and a new thing and it was off the chain. mmmmmmmmm gooooooooooooooooood.!!! It had steak, potatos, shrimp, rice , beans , sourcream , lettuce , hot sauce, man did i mention it was mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, goooooooooooood! Was called the Valcano bowl!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yawn, skretch, skratch . . .  Afternoon!!


Hi doc!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure would like to have one of these.
> View attachment 596649


 we'd just get in more truble with one of those things!



slip said:


> Pretty sure i could fit a deer stand in there somewhere.


naw, ya sit backards in the front seat & hit signs with............... oh, uuuhhhuuuummm, never mind, carry on...............


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

afternoon, peeps!
Home from work at last. I sure hate those get up at 5am days! 
Thats why i get up at 0515. 

Got a business dinner to attend tonight or i'd already be in camo and headed out hunting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>



quit whining and put some ice on it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sure would like to have one of these.
> View attachment 596649


 
Agreed.  A friend of mine got an ol beat up one cheap and for over 7 years he did some hard work and made it his baby.  Wish I had a pic.


Hugh, I'll text ya (and be on the board if possible) if there's head bangin wedda coming east outta Suwanee tonight/Fri AM  


Afternoon folks.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, peeps!
> Home from work at last. I sure hate those get up at 5am days!
> Thats why i get up at 0515.
> 
> Got a business dinner to attend tonight or i'd already be in camo and headed out hunting.






Nicodemus said:


>


Use that frustration to get someone to fix the dadblasted clock, how 'bout it!?!?!


rhbama3 said:


> quit whining and put some ice on it.


He won't need that until later this afternoon............


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 14, 2011)

quick drive by HHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII   ok nap time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

The Doctor is in . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Had my accountant get me an extension on my taxes!!  Now I can put them off til September!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Doctor is in . . .


 Just .................. in........................ time........ 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Had my accountant get me an extension on my taxes!!  Now I can put them off til September!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just .................. in........................ time........






Hehe!!  I might of had a drank, or two when I talked to ya yesterday!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The Doctor is in . . .



AAyyyy , What up Doc?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hehe!!  I might of had a drank, or two when I talked to ya yesterday!!


 Naaaawww.................... really???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> AAyyyy , What up Doc?


Hey, how was lunch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> AAyyyy , What up Doc?





Nuttin much man, how bout you??

Got to put my Jeep in the shop, drove it town the other day, and kept smelling sumpin??
Got home and there was smoke coming out from the back right inside of the tire??
Not sure what's going on??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, how was lunch?



Post 584 honey,


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin much man, how bout you??
> 
> Got to put my Jeep in the shop, drove it town the other day, and kept smelling sumpin??
> Got home and there was smoke coming out from the back right inside of the tire??
> Not sure what's going on??



Lemme have it for a while...I'll figure it out.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Couldnt get my drank on , had to come back to work but let me tell ya i tried the new place and a new thing and it was off the chain. mmmmmmmmm gooooooooooooooooood.!!! It had steak, potatos, shrimp, rice , beans , sourcream , lettuce , hot sauce, man did i mention it was mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, goooooooooooood! Was called the Valcano bowl!


Good Deal!!



mudracing101 said:


> Post 584 honey,


 oooppss, sowwy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Prob. a drum sticking. If it leaks any kind of brake fluid on it thru the cyl. or rear end oil thru the seal  ive seen it almost lock up the rear tire and get very hot.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Lemme have it for a while...I'll figure it out.










mudracing101 said:


> Prob. a drum sticking. If it leaks any kind of brake fluid on it thru the cyl. or rear end oil thru the seal  ive seen it almost lock up the rear tire and get very hot.





Safe to drive, or do I need to trailer it to my mechanic??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe to drive, or do I need to trailer it to my mechanic??



If thats what it is for sure i have seen em free up with driving and when it sits, stick again. Def. need it fixed but should be fine to drive . If you have a trailer do that though , just in case its something else you wont be stranded or hurt it even worse . Or sitting on the side of the road going that dog on MUD i'll kill em


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> If thats what it is for sure i have seen em free up with driving and when it sits, stick again. Def. need it fixed but should be fine to drive . If you have a trailer do that though , just in case its something else you wont be stranded or hurt it even worse . Or sitting on the side of the road going that dog on MUD i'll kill em



Mechanic thinks it's okay to drive, but I think I'll trailer it just to be safe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mechanic thinks it's okay to drive, but I think I'll trailer it just to be safe.



 I like the safe side. Just got my new winshield in mine and a new winch on the front. Time to waste some gas!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I like the safe side. Just got my new winshield in mine and a new winch on the front. Time to waste some gas!!



Mine won't burn anything, BUT premium!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mine won't burn anything, BUT premium!!



Tell me about it . I smell what your steppin in.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Nap time


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Nap time


 You DID git a Margartittaaa!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You DID git a Margartittaaa!!!






Ut oh, KEEBS . . . I just did what I told you I wasn't gonna do AGAIN today . . .



It's "on" now!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ut oh, KEEBS . . . I just did what I told you I wasn't gonna do AGAIN today . . .
> 
> 
> 
> It's "on" now!!!


 ya coulda at least waited on me!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya coulda at least waited on me!!






Whoops, I didit again . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2011)

Gotta run, er uh, stagger . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoops, I didit again . . .


Brittney, that you??



Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run, er uh, stagger . . .


 MizDawn's gonna shootyou!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

How come outta 5 gazillion places to be , that red wasp ended up in the cab with me driving down the road minding by own business trying to be safe and he wants my seat


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How come outta 5 gazillion places to be , that red wasp ended up in the cab with me driving down the road minding by own business trying to be safe and he wants my seat



Just lucky i guess. You might oughta go buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How come outta 5 gazillion places to be , that red wasp ended up in the cab with me driving down the road minding by own business trying to be safe and he wants my seat


Yoouuuuu just toooooooo sweet!



rhbama3 said:


> Just lucky i guess. You might oughta go buy a lottery ticket.


~~tapping foot~~ you ain't replied to the last one..............


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> pics of me fixing boneboys new bike???


changing tires!   


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Adding heavy duty shocks to it huh?


no need...I'm lighter now that the cast is off!  


mudracing101 said:


> How come outta 5 gazillion places to be , that red wasp ended up in the cab with me driving down the road minding by own business trying to be safe and he wants my seat





rhbama3 said:


> Just lucky i guess. You might oughta go buy a lottery ticket.


    1 in a trillion gazillion!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2011)

Its 5 im out


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its 5 im out


 ya beat me to the door again!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2011)

Dang, this place dries up at 5.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang, this place dries up at 5.



Apparently so.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Dang, this place dries up at 5.



my guess is that it starts getting wet again about 5:30.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my guess is that it starts getting wet again about 5:30.



So many possibilities with that statement


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So many possibilities with that statement


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Depends,,,,,,,,,,are you going by EDST? or GONDST?..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So many possibilities with that statement



I know.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Which one of you idjits got the PSA thread blown up? I had to look hard to drag that gem back up!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 14, 2011)

I SURRENDER!!!

I give up I give up I give up 

Windows 7 malware, you have won.  

I will go pay the gazillion dollars to Wallyworld tomorrow to bring home a disc that will zap your behind into cyberspace oblivion. 

Everyone should have a Mac.  We should have 4 Macs. 

New iPads for everyone for Christmas, no excuses.  



Suppertime


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Tbug, I will fix your computer if you'll eat a plate full of mudbugs


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Which one of you idjits got the PSA thread blown up? I had to look hard to drag that gem back up!



Prolly your new friend PlatinumRifleman, or whatever his name is.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

Im gettin ready to outcook everyone in butts county.  come get some


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im gettin ready to outcook everyone in butts county.  come get some



Is this the Great Butts / Butts cook off??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this the Great Butts / Butts cook off??



sumpin like dat.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is this the Great Butts / Butts cook off??



Or it could be called "The Big Butts Cookoff"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Or it could be called "The Big Butts Cookoff"



Naw, I've tasted that cooking. Matty's is better..


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Where is Nic tonight??? I need to shave this beard off. Figured he might have one of those dull rocks, knives, or hawks laying around that I could use.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where is Nic tonight??? I need to shave this beard off. Figured he might have one of those dull rocks, knives, or hawks laying around that I could use.



A weed whacker would work just as good without inconveniencing Brother Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Where is Nic tonight??? I need to shave this beard off. Figured he might have one of those dull rocks, knives, or hawks laying around that I could use.






I`ll give you one of my dull rocks. I don`t loan out my blades.   And since I don`t shave, I can`t offer advice.  

Now, leave me alone. I`m tryin` to flirt with Miz Bubbete on Facebook.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll give you one of my dull rocks. I don`t loan out my blades.   And since I don`t shave, I can`t offer advice.
> 
> Now, leave me alone. I`m tryin` to flirt with Miz Bubbette on Facebook.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>





You will regret that...   

Trust me...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You will regret that...
> 
> Trust me...



No fair! 

You used your special super powers to change it back. 

Whatcha got in store for me???? You gonna make me eat some of Turtlebug's burnt cookies?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> No fair!
> 
> You used your special super powers to change it back.
> 
> Whatcha got in store for me???? You gonna make me eat some of Turtlebug's burnt cookies?



Hey Perry Corn dog, why don't you go drag your football bunkmate out of the Political Forum. He is making a colossal fool of himself over there.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Daddy, why don't you go drag your football bunkmate out of the Political Forum. He is making a colossal fool of himself over there.



Nah.... I'm tired of messing with him. He's one of them folk that just don't get it and he never will. 

He'll seal his own fate soon enough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nah.... I'm tired of messing with him. He's one of them folk that just don't get it and he never will.
> 
> He'll seal his own fate soon enough.



That's what happens when you have a flight attendant posing as a pilot..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## deermeat270 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just gave birth to a JetJockey. My stomach hurts.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



 << cadbury chocolate eggs in the freezer


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> << cadbury chocolate eggs in the freezer





I could eat half a #3 washtub full of those things!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll give you one of my dull rocks. I don`t loan out my blades.   And since I don`t shave, I can`t offer advice.
> 
> Now, leave me alone. I`m tryin` to flirt with Miz Bubbete on Facebook.



Aw shucks!   You just like my post about southern accents.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Aw shucks!   You just like my post about southern accents.





That was something else!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> << cadbury chocolate eggs in the freezer


Ohman, ain't thought about doing that!!!



Bubbette said:


> Aw shucks!   You just like my post
> about southern accents.


Hiya Bubbette!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> << cadbury chocolate eggs in the freezer



Diet killer!! 





Bubbette said:


> Aw shucks!   You just like my post about southern accents.
















Me too!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That was something else!



Should I start a thread with it and see what happens? 



Keebs said:


> Ohman, ain't thought about doing that!!!
> 
> 
> Hiya Bubbette!!!



Heya Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Should I start a thread with it and see what happens?
> 
> 
> 
> Heya Keebs!


NOw what in tarnation are you & Nicodemus up to??


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 14, 2011)

*Swamp People is on *

Choot him!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NOw what in tarnation are you & Nicodemus up to??



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=616001


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Diet killer!!
> 
> 
> Me too!


you didn't HAVE to eat them. 


Les Miles said:


> Choot him!!!!



bad day for Troy, ain't it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Choot him!!!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you didn't HAVE to eat them.



So I'm just supposed to watch you eat them?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

Bama I meant to text you today.........Got busy at work, and never got the chance!!...........You should have been in the woods this morning!!...........I counted six different Gobblers Gobbling this morning, while walking Tucker before work!!.........And all of them were tearin it up!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!


HEY!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama I meant to text you today.........Got busy at work, and never got the chance!!...........You should have been in the woods this morning!!...........I counted six different Gobblers Gobbling this morning, while walking Tucker before work!!.........And all of them were tearin it up!!



If Bama had been there you wouldn't have seen a thing.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!



!YEH


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Bama I meant to text you today.........Got busy at work, and never got the chance!!...........You should have been in the woods this morning!!...........I counted six different Gobblers Gobbling this morning, while walking Tucker before work!!.........And all of them were tearin it up!!



THATS IT!!!!!
PM me your address and I'm taking the week after next off! I'm huntin tomorrow afternoon and the weekend but i know of only two birds on the whole place and all 4 of us are chasing them. To say they are educated now is an understatement.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY!


Hello Darlin!!..........In my best Conway Twitty voice!!



Bubbette said:


> If Bama had been there you wouldn't have seen a thing.


I didn't see nuthin this morning, just heard em!!


----------



## Bubbette (Apr 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!..........In my best Conway Twitty voice!!
> 
> I didn't see nuthin this morning, just heard em!!



You wouldn't have heard nuffin either.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> If Bama had been there you wouldn't have seen a thing.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> !YEH





rhbama3 said:


> THATS IT!!!!!
> PM me your address and I'm taking the week after next off! I'm huntin tomorrow afternoon and the weekend but i know of only two birds on the whole place and all 4 of us are chasing them. To say they are educated now is an understatement.


git'em pookie!!!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!..........In my best Conway Twitty voice!!
> 
> I didn't see nuthin this morning, just heard em!!


~tingly~


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> THATS IT!!!!!
> PM me your address and I'm taking the week after next off! I'm huntin tomorrow afternoon and the weekend but i know of only two birds on the whole place and all 4 of us are chasing them. To say they are educated now is an understatement.


Wish I had the time to put you on a bird!! Work has just about pulled me apart into 20 pieces!!...

It's been fairly quiet the last week or so, but they were tearin it up this morning!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2011)

~sigh~ 
Ya'll have a good night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> You wouldn't have heard nuffin either.


Well he wasn't here this morning!!



Keebs said:


> git'em pookie!!!
> 
> ~tingly~


I'm in bad need of some Keebs hugs!!............Hoping things level out before too much longer!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~
> Ya'll have a good night!


Slow Typing/Hunt, and peck!!

Good night to all!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 14, 2011)

hi all...bye all!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2011)

and coffee is up


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning folks...It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks...It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



morning jm.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  big plans?


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning jm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This weather may put a cramp in those plans....


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Mornin' Folks.   The weekend is here and too much that needs to be done.  Think I'll just stick with the fun stuff for now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning all , whats up ? Its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and coffee is up


Thank heavens, I NEED another cup!!



jmfauver said:


> Morning folks...It's FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


_YES IT IS!!!!!!!!_



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Mornin' Folks.   The weekend is here and too much that needs to be done.  Think I'll just stick with the fun stuff for now.


Soooo, where'd ya go?? 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , whats up ? Its Friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Goooooooooood Morning, Vietnam!!!!!!
Bubbette leaving town and i'm off call this weekend. Gotta go do a little work at da Big House and then its turkey chasin' time!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning, Vietnam!!!!!!
> Bubbette leaving town and i'm off call this weekend. Gotta go do a little work at da Big House and then its turkey chasin' time!


 Good Luck, Bubba!!!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 15, 2011)

FRIDAY HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank heavens, I NEED another cup!!
> 
> 
> _YES IT IS!!!!!!!!_
> ...


Morning Keebs


rhbama3 said:


> Goooooooooood Morning, Vietnam!!!!!!
> Bubbette leaving town and i'm off call this weekend. Gotta go do a little work at da Big House and then its turkey chasin' time!


Awesome, now get that turkey for i  have to show  ya how to do it.


jsullivan03 said:


> FRIDAY HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> FRIDAY HAS ARRIVED!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok , what idjitz got the pot stiring thread shut down? I went to check to see if any body made a comment about me saying how old all yall are and its gone.Really treads go missing around here lately like money.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok , what idjitz got the pot stiring thread shut down? I went to check to see if any body made a comment about me saying how old all yall are and its gone.Really treads go missing around here lately like money.



Most of the time you never see the post or topic line that gets a thread booted. Usually, with an old thread that has a bunch of former members, the story line will shift to "why did "X" get banned? This is not a subject that is open to discussion or debate so that often gets it pulled.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

All you can eat crawfish today at Boudreaux's. Those bugs are going to be so spicy they'll burn ya coming and going!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok , what idjitz got the pot stiring thread shut down? I went to check to see if any body made a comment about me saying how old all yall are and its gone.Really treads go missing around here lately like money.






rhbama3 said:


> Most of the time you never see the post or topic line that gets a thread booted. Usually, with an old thread that has a bunch of former members, the story line will shift to "why did "X" get banned? This is not a subject that is open to discussion or debate so that often gets it pulled.


 yep, that's 'bout right!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 15, 2011)

Good morning all, it going to be a quick drive.  They are trying to thier money out of me today.  


Happy Friday all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> All you can eat crawfish today at Boudreaux's. Those bugs are going to be so spicy they'll burn ya coming and going!



I have GOT to go there one of these days. Wish they'd open a restaurant down here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all, it going to be a quick drive.  They are trying to thier money out of me today.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday all!


 Take a breather every chance ya get, Aussie!



rhbama3 said:


> I have GOT to go there one of these days. Wish they'd open a restaurant down here.


 You ever go to Kingsland, GA to the crawfish Festival??


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Take a breather every chance ya get, Aussie!
> 
> 
> You ever go to Kingsland, GA to the crawfish Festival??



never heard of it. I usually try to stay away from things that end in "festival". Peanut, onion, rattlesnake, art, etc...


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have GOT to go there one of these days. Wish they'd open a restaurant down here.



Nothing but a little drive on a friday morning for ya. You can even bring OR/MB with ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Most of the time you never see the post or topic line that gets a thread booted. Usually, with an old thread that has a bunch of former members, the story line will shift to "why did "X" get banned? This is not a subject that is open to discussion or debate so that often gets it pulled.


Oh ok 


Les Miles said:


> All you can eat crawfish today at Boudreaux's. Those bugs are going to be so spicy they'll burn ya coming and going!


Where is this Boudreaux's you speak of?



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning all, it going to be a quick drive.  They are trying to thier money out of me today.
> 
> 
> Happy Friday all!



Dont let em, show em its Friday!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> never heard of it. I usually try to stay away from things that end in "festival". Peanut, onion, rattlesnake, art, etc...


Well, they have all da mudbugs you can eat down in Kingsland, I've only been once, (my cousin had a beer booth ) but it was a site to behold!
I'm sorry, it's Woodbine, not Kingsland! 
And it's this month!!
http://www.woodbinecrawfish.com/welcome.htm


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, they have all da mudbugs you can eat down in Kingsland, I've only been once, (my cousin had a beer booth ) but it was a site to behold!
> I'm sorry, it's Woodbine, not Kingsland!
> And it's this month!!
> http://www.woodbinecrawfish.com/welcome.htm



MY friend used to have the crawfish farm in Woodbine.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MY friend used to have the crawfish farm in Woodbine.


I have cousins that live in St. Mary's.......... I can drive that drive in my sleep, LOVE that place!!!  Jump down to Fernandina for the day, back to cuz's to sleep, get up, do it all again!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Nothing but a little drive on a friday morning for ya. You can even bring OR/MB with ya



I only drive thru Atlanta between the hours of 11pm and 3am. I can't take the traffic any other time. I doubt they are open then.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well, they have all da mudbugs you can eat down in Kingsland, I've only been once, (my cousin had a beer booth ) but it was a site to behold!
> I'm sorry, it's Woodbine, not Kingsland!
> And it's this month!!
> http://www.woodbinecrawfish.com/welcome.htm



That is a LONG way from home, Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have cousins that live in St. Mary's.......... I can drive that drive in my sleep, LOVE that place!!!  Jump down to Fernandina for the day, back to cuz's to sleep, get up, do it all again!



They still own a home we go fishing at on the river but no more Crawdads.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I only drive thru Atlanta between the hours of 11pm and 3am. I can't take the traffic any other time. I doubt they are open then.



You need to hitch a ride with your favorite financial advisor the next time he comes up then. Much more rewarding than turkey hunting for ya because killing time is better than killing nothing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
Another turkey bites the dust this morning! One of the guys on my lease just texted me. 
I'm running out of targets.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You need to hitch a ride with your favorite financial advisor the next time he comes up then. Much more rewarding than turkey hunting for ya because killing time is better than killing nothing.



I don't think you two seeing each other would be a good idea. I don't usually carry enough cash for bail money.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That is a LONG way from home, Keebs.


 sometimes it's not just the destination, it's the trip.......... 



mudracing101 said:


> They still own a home we go fishing at on the river but no more Crawdads.


I haven't had time to go down there in about 3 yrs now, used to it was 3 or 4 x's a year......


rhbama3 said:


> AAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> Another turkey bites the dust this morning! One of the guys on my lease just texted me.
> I'm running out of targets.....






rhbama3 said:


> I don't think you two seeing each other would be a good idea. I don't usually carry enough cash for bail money.


----------



## dougefresh (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning Folks


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

Mornin`. I reckon I`ll ride out to the Indian Festival and see what it`s like to be a spectator, instead of a participant. Gonna feel strange.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks





Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I reckon I`ll ride out to the Indian Festival and see what it`s like to be a spectator, instead of a participant. Gonna feel strange.



morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks


 Mornin!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`. I reckon I`ll ride out to the Indian Festival and see what it`s like to be a spectator, instead of a participant. Gonna feel strange.


Aaawww


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think you two seeing each other would be a good idea. I don't usually carry enough cash for bail money.



He still sore about coming home and finding my watch on his nightstand?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Any of yall run into this? I changed Avatars and i couldnt get into any treads that i have posted on. I went back and canceled that avatar and everything seems to be working fine now, what the world?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Any of yall run into this? I changed Avatars and i couldnt get into any treads that i have posted on. I went back and canceled that avatar and everything seems to be working fine now, what the world?



Nope. Never had that problem before.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Any of yall run into this? I changed Avatars and i couldnt get into any treads that i have posted on. I went back and canceled that avatar and everything seems to be working fine now, what the world?


 Now THAT is a new twist!!  Never heard of that happening before!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gonna try again , if yall dont hear from me in a few minutes come huntin me ,


----------



## jsullivan03 (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna try again , if yall dont hear from me in a few minutes come huntin me ,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>



 Not like that ya idjit


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gonna try again , if yall dont hear from me in a few minutes come huntin me ,





jsullivan03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Not like that ya idjit


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

Headed to eat somewhere between 15-20 pounds of mudbugs for lunch. 

Then stopping by Walmart to pickup the giant pack of charmin. 

Yall have a good one....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He still sore about coming home and finding my watch on his nightstand?


I dunno. I'll ask him. 


mudracing101 said:


> Gonna try again , if yall dont hear from me in a few minutes come huntin me ,



*click*
Attention Hospital employees, visitors and patients.... anybody know where mudracing101 is? 
*click*
Sorry, no answer yet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Headed to eat somewhere between 15-20 pounds of mudbugs for lunch.
> 
> Then stopping by Walmart to pickup the giant pack of charmin.
> 
> Yall have a good one....





rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I'll ask him.
> 
> 
> *click*
> ...



nobody even looked for me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I dunno. I'll ask him.
> 
> 
> *click*
> ...


You sounded soo "Professional"!!



mudracing101 said:


> nobody even looked for me


 I did too, but I was out back looking under the picnic tables & benches!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You sounded soo "Professional"!!
> 
> 
> I did too, but I was out back looking under the picnic tables & benches!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Speakin of , its time for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of , its time for lunch


 Where ya headed today?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Golden Corral


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden Corral


 one of my all time fall back on fav's!!


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Top of de mornin to ye.


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden Corral



i love golden corral rolls  (now im hungry)


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sometimes it's not just the destination, it's the trip..........
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to go down there in about 3 yrs now, used to it was 3 or 4 x's a year......






&& just know if you go and DONT TAKE ME your in HUGE TROUBLE


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Top of de mornin to ye.


 Hi!



lilD1188 said:


> i love golden corral rolls  (now im hungry)


 Me too and I normally don't "do" rolls that much!


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Top of de mornin to ye.



its afternoon now slip lol


----------



## lilD1188 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> Me too and I normally don't "do" rolls that much!



i do gimme a basket of rolls and some kinda meat and im good lol


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Afternoon folks...


 Hey Jbro!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey all, happy Friday to everybody. 
 Bamer, i like your avatar, gots real gutz. 
 Keebs, you keep'em skraight up are now. 
 Keep dry all. Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey,.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, happy Friday to everybody.
> Bamer, i like your avatar, gots real gutz.
> Keebs, you keep'em skraight up are now.
> Keep dry all. Rain makes corn, corn makes whiskey,.........


 CRAIG!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where you been hiding, man???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh , oh , roll me over to the corner, time for a nap after all that food. I need a smiley thats rubbin its belly.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

Whoooooooooot!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh , oh , roll me over to the corner, time for a nap after all that food. I need a smiley thats rubbin its belly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!



You already drankin again


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoooooooooot!!


Git da jeep to tha shop??


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You already drankin again


He don't ever wait on us, does he???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You already drankin again




Not yet!!





Keebs said:


> Git da jeep to tha shop??




Yep, Dawn and I loaded her up and trailered her down the road to my mechanic.  I'm 99% sure the brakes have just about locked down on the back rear.




Keebs said:


> He don't ever wait on us, does he???






Okay, I'll wait til 3pm today!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> CRAIG!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where you been hiding, man???


Been on the planes. Got to go back to work now. See you long time one day. Take care.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not yet!!
> 
> Yep, Dawn and I loaded her up and trailered her down the road to my mechanic.  I'm 99% sure the brakes have just about locked down on the back rear.
> Okay, I'll wait til 3pm today!!


Good deal on the jeep............ can't let nuttin happen to "mine & Becca's" ride, yaknow!
 no, you pop a top when I pop one!



hogtrap44 said:


> Been on the planes. Got to go back to work now. See you long time one day. Take care.


 Take care, hurry back & just so you know.............. I'm leaving allll da snakes for you to come get!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Work beers are gooood work beers are goood


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Work beers are gooood work beers are goood


  ~~ ya'll be careful up there!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello fwiends. 


Off early fo da weekend.    Was gonna go see our Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette  but I think the possibility of rain and Fishbait working on food plots, my dad going to the Doc on Monday and gas prices are gonna keep us home. 

Oh well, off to Best Buy to see if they've got something that will fix Mini-Me's puter.  

Check back in with yall later this evening. Have a good un.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Work beers are gooood work beers are goood










turtlebug said:


> Hello fwiends.
> 
> 
> Off early fo da weekend.    Was gonna go see our Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette  but I think the possibility of rain and Fishbait working on food plots, my dad going to the Doc on Monday and gas prices are gonna keep us home.
> ...







Hayyyyyyyyy!!  Byeeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hello fwiends.
> 
> 
> Off early fo da weekend.    Was gonna go see our Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette  but I think the possibility of rain and Fishbait working on food plots, my dad going to the Doc on Monday and gas prices are gonna keep us home.
> ...


 HIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii~~~~~~~~~~~~BYEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HIiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii~~~~~~~~~~~~BYEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeee





Copy cat . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just stealin a little company time to say howdy. Catch up with yall tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Copy cat . . .


naaww, just great minds thinkin alike darlin!



Sterlo58 said:


> Just stealin a little company time to say howdy. Catch up with yall tonight.


 Hey Neil!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> naaww, just great minds thinkin alike darlin!
> 
> 
> Hey Neil!!!!



Hey Keebsalicious 

I'm so ready to be headed home.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey Keebsalicious
> 
> I'm so ready to be headed home.


Me & you both!!  I got some projects to jump on as soon as I get there too!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it 5 yet?


 My clock has plumb STOPPED!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

*Mudbugs are good for ya.*

Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.


It takes a few pounds of them things to fill you up!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it 5 yet?






It is here!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.



Looks like his bugs are a little higher quality than they were last year. Not as many straight tails..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It is here!!


  oh wait, hang on..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My clock has plumb STOPPED!!


mine too


Les Miles said:


> Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.


Lookin good


Hooked On Quack said:


> It is here!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.



30 Lbs 

Light weight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hello fwiends.
> 
> 
> Off early fo da weekend.    Was gonna go see our Wobbert-Woo!  and Bubbette  but I think the possibility of rain and Fishbait working on food plots, my dad going to the Doc on Monday and gas prices are gonna keep us home.
> ...










Les Miles said:


> Me and Boudreaux just knocked out about 30 lbs of these mudbugs for lunch. Time for a nap now.


oh man, you lucky corndog. 
 slobber slobber......


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

I tried the vinegar drinkin thing for ticks...

No thanks, i welcome ticks compared to drinking that crap.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh man, you lucky corndog.
> slobber slobber......



Definitely going to have to get you and Mac to drive up one Friday and join us before the season ends. I'll promise to be good.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> I tried the vinegar drinkin thing for ticks...
> 
> No thanks, i welcome ticks compared to drinking that crap.


 it ain't that bad!  Try the apple cider vinegar & put a little over ice............ it's also good for a scratched throat!


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> it ain't that bad!  Try the apple cider vinegar & put a little over ice............ it's also good for a scratched throat!



It was apple cider vinegar, but warm...

Never again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> It was apple cider vinegar, but warm...
> 
> Never again





You have a PM!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Severe T'storms with damaging winds expected between 0630 and 0730am tomorrow morning.
great. juuuust great.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Severe T'storms with damaging winds expected between 0630 and 0730am tomorrow morning.
> great. juuuust great.



yeah...perfect turkey huntin weather.


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You have a PM!!



Too many places to go with it, gunna keep my mouth _shut_


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> It was apple cider vinegar, but warm...
> 
> Never again


wimp



rhbama3 said:


> Severe T'storms with damaging winds expected between 0630 and 0730am tomorrow morning.
> great. juuuust great.


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It is here!!




When is it not  

notlikethatsabadthingatall



rhbama3 said:


> Severe T'storms with damaging winds expected between 0630 and 0730am tomorrow morning.
> great. juuuust great.



Maybe they'll be out in the fields dryin off after the line moves through.  Good luck


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Severe T'storms with damaging winds expected between 0630 and 0730am tomorrow morning.
> great. juuuust great.



Not like I didn't provide you with that info already..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not like I didn't provide you with that info already..



I don't read the severe weather thread. It's not near as accurate as me deciding whether to hunt or not.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't read the severe weather thread. It's not near as accurate as me deciding whether to hunt or not.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> When is it not
> 
> notlikethatsabadthingatall
> 
> ...




Two thumbs UP bro!!





rhbama3 said:


> I don't read the severe weather thread. It's not near as accurate as me deciding whether to hunt or not.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





gigglegiggle . . .


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> gigglegiggle . . .


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Afternoon, y'all!! Anything excitin' going on this weekend??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, y'all!! Anything excitin' going on this weekend??



Gettin my garden started. Not too exciting.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, y'all!! Anything excitin' going on this weekend??



howdy folks got in late last night and had to leave early this morning what'd i miss anything exciting?

we worked today for the first time since last friday and have more comin up next week. i had a edit done of a video made of my sons 1st year wrestling and went to pick up the final cut today it is awesome i want to show yall when i figure out how to get it on here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Afternoon, y'all!! Anything excitin' going on this weekend??



I'm going hunting. Prepare accordingly.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

killa86 said:


> howdy folks got in late last night and had to leave early this morning what'd i miss anything exciting?
> 
> we worked today for the first time since last friday and have more comin up next week. i had a edit done of a video made of my sons 1st year wrestling and went to pick up the final cut today it is awesome i want to show yall when i figure out how to get it on here.


 can't wait to see it, killa!



rhbama3 said:


> I'm going hunting. Prepare accordingly.


 I'm sowwy, Bubba, but DANG!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm going hunting. Prepare accordingly.



The only way that you will get a turkey tomorrow 

Turkey Hunting Tips


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2011)

Im out yall, have a good weekend and be safe!! See yall monday , same time same place .......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Im out yall, have a good weekend and be safe!! See yall monday , same time same place .......


Oooooo, I'm TELLIN!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Im out yall, have a good weekend and be safe!! See yall monday , same time same place .......



X2    Have a good weekend folks.


BAma stay dry


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nobody even looked for me



i did too. i was in my deer stand huntin you. but you never came to the beer bait pile. so i drank it all instead


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> X2    Have a good weekend folks.
> 
> 
> BAma stay dry


well heck, I guess I'm gonna hi-tail it outta here too!!  Ya'll stay safe, dry & good luck to all that's going hunting!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

killa86 said:


> i did too. i was in my deer stand huntin you. but you never came to the beer bait pile. so i drank it all instead



It's because you were using Natty Light as bait.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The only way that you will get a turkey tomorrow
> 
> Turkey Hunting Tips


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The only way that you will get a turkey tomorrow
> 
> Turkey Hunting Tips



thats the absolute best turkey tip ive ever seen.  anybody can get one if the just invest a little time and money


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey georgiabelle


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's because you were using Natty Light as bait.



what can i say im a cheap hunter?and beer bait is all the same. i say its the same as huntin over bud light.


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





Best pic ever


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

*Just like the Geico commercials*

Turkey Hunting Tips

So easy even a caveman errr....Bammer can do it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Turkey Hunting Tips
> 
> So easy even a caveman errr....Bammer can do it.



Oh SNAP!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh SNAP!



Ssshhhhh.... be vewwy vewwy quiet. I'm hunting corndogs.....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

sang to word up by Cameo


yo pretty ladies wadin in the forum
i hope u like my new song
and you dont think its borin
so tell LES MILES & HOGTRAP & BAMA too
were about to slow down cause its friday afternoon
SLIP is drinkin vinegar to stop the ticks
LES MILES is eatin mudbugs until his belly sick
get some charmin,gets some charmin, get the biggest pack
come on MUD now tell me brother where u at the for-um 
LILD hungry,
NIC is riding to the indian festival just to see, what up
KEEBS clock is stopped 
STERLO making gardens and GOBBLIN coffees hot
now all you wader of the creeek who show up here
not exactly sure what happened but MUD he disappeared,
KILLA huntin MUD baitin him with beer
LES he says that natty light it will not work in here
if its deleted, we dont need it, dont cry or weep
KEEBS is actin crazy and shes drivin in her sleep
BAMA skeered, BAMA skeered, BAMA skeered of festivals 
TBUG got off early,so whats the word 
its for-um
QUACKS jeep is crap,we got the very best folks here from JMFAUVER to HOGTRAP its for-um 
dont criticize could be your bestest friend that pokes u in the eye.
F-O-R-U-M... F-O-R-U-M...F-O-R-U-M


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ssshhhhh.... be vewwy vewwy quiet. I'm hunting corndogs.....










killa86 said:


> sang to word up by Cameo
> 
> 
> yo pretty ladies wadin in the forum
> ...






Most EXCELLENT, HOWEVA, my Jeep ain't crap . . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

KEEBS!!








Please forgive me, I mistakenly sent you a PM that was met for somebody else . . .


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 15, 2011)

Heyyyyyyyyy


North bound and down.....


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> KEEBS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh oh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


>






STOP IT!!!




It was an honest (drunkard) mistake!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm gonna start the next driveler early....

Creek Wadin', Stormchasin', and Chainsaw Carvin's

I like it....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

killa86 said:


> sang to word up by Cameo
> 
> 
> yo pretty ladies wadin in the forum
> ...



I'm gonna have to go into lurker mode. I don't think my reputation can take much more( or less).


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna have to go into lurker mode. I don't think my reputation can take much more( or less).






You can "Lurk" all ya want, BUT ya know I'm gonna find my Pookie!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

killa86 said:


> sang to word up by Cameo
> 
> 
> yo pretty ladies wadin in the forum
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> You can "Lurk" all ya want, BUT ya know I'm gonna find my Pookie!!



If you find a turkey in your backyard, tie him to a tree and i'll be there week after next.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> If you find a turkey in your backyard, tie him to a tree and i'll be there week after next.





REALLY???   Can he/she be frozen??


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLY???   Can he/she be frozen??



Would a he/she turkey even be legal?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLY???   Can he/she be frozen??



okay, let me think on that.....


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, let me think on that.....



Careful man, going over to the Quack shack to see about a he/she turkey sounds like a trap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

Y'all too funny!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Careful man, going over to the Quack shack to see about a he/she turkey sounds like a trap.



It is.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Would a he/she turkey even be legal?





If he/she has a beard . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Careful man, going over to the Quack shack to see about a he/she turkey sounds like a trap.





rhbama3 said:


> It is.






Mmmmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

How's erybody doin?? 

Just waitin' on da storms to arrive sposed to go fishin' in da moanin


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

i SAYS   i SAYS    The Frogs are a drowning around here...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Hiya Jeff,  Bama..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If he/she has a beard . . .



Ain't none of the ones I done got had a beard.  Just a funny looking wrap with a Publx Sticker on it...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> i SAYS   i SAYS    The Frogs are a drowning around here...




Comin down already, up that way???



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya Jeff,  Bama..



How do Kim!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How's erybody doin??
> 
> Just waitin' on da storms to arrive sposed to go fishin' in da moanin


Well, i'm going turkey hunting in the morning. Should be able to save gas by floating there. 


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiya Jeff,  Bama..


Howdy, Kim-bro! 
wind has already started picking up here.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Evenin'. Oy what a day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i'm going turkey hunting in the morning. Should be able to save gas by floating there.
> 
> Howdy, Kim-bro!
> wind has already started picking up here.



Yep...I saw that and can't say that I blame ya either. Good luck to ya, no matter!!!



GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin'. Oy what a day.



Evenin' Ms Belle!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Just spoke with Delta Halo.  They are catching it bad too and he is not even there yet.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evenin'. Oy what a day.



Good Evening GB...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok,   That one was close, TTOOOOOO Close.  I am outta here till this storm passes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

You guys north of Columbus stay safe. That storm is getting stronger and wider. Seeing a lot more red now.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

Lightning and thunder here on the Hill. Time to start paying attention to the messican's ramblings...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You guys north of Columbus stay safe. That storm is getting stronger and wider. Seeing a lot more red now.





Les Miles said:


> Lightning and thunder here on the Hill. Time to start paying attention to the messican's ramblings...




Yessir....startin' to get sketchy round here it looks like


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

Anything exciting happenin'?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Anything exciting happenin'?



just keeping an eye on the storms and watching Kitchen Nightmares. Hope they have teepee's staked down good at Chehaw.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> just keeping an eye on the storms and watching Kitchen Nightmares. Hope they have teepee's staked down good at Chehaw.



How bad is it supposed to get?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> How bad is it supposed to get?



our area is gonna get hammered early morning. Hugh will have to tell you an exact time but it has a lot of wind and lightning. Bubbette just texted me that she pulled under an overpass just north of columbus because of gumball size hail.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> our area is gonna get hammered early morning. Hugh will have to tell you an exact time but it has a lot of wind and lightning. Bubbette just texted me that she pulled under an overpass just north of columbus because of gumball size hail.



Not. Cool. I hate thunderstorms. Any chance of that other bad "t" word?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Not. Cool. I hate thunderstorms. Any chance of that other bad "t" word?



sorry to say but, yes. I'm sure there will be a watch for a few hours anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry to say but, yes. I'm sure there will be a watch for a few hours anyway.



Looks like the worst of it is gonna miss me


----------



## boneboy96 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hail here in Roswell/Alpharetta area about 10 mins ago.  Lasted 5 mins or so...size of grapes/olives!   Pretty awesome sounding hitting the house...even when I was in the basement!   Hate to look at the vehicles til it's light out!   I'll let the storm pass a little further before signing back on.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry to say but, yes. I'm sure there will be a watch for a few hours anyway.



Oh, I hate this time of year. I hate "t"-words too. And storms. I'm such a big baby.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hail here in Roswell/Alpharetta area about 10 mins ago.  Lasted 5 mins or so...size of grapes/olives!   Pretty awesome sounding hitting the house...even when I was in the basement!   Hate to look at the vehicles til it's light out!   I'll let the storm pass a little further before signing back on.





That would destroy my garden.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm skeer'd but nobody here to hold me. Only one thing to do.........
















eat some crab claws!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

Thoughts go out to the Linemen tonight.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 15, 2011)

As the Alpharetta/Roswell system passed, it's coming thru Suwanee (here) now, but with some diminishing conditions...  no hail, but steady rain and frequent lightening.  The tornado parameters have all but gone in the system too.

I am hoping that since we did not have significant daytime heating, that the later part of the system (after midnight) might not be as severe as predicted.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>





Bait said I made you sad.  

I'm sowwy.   But I'll be thinking about you while the wind and rain are throwing things across the yard in the moring.     











OTOH, the computer is FIXED!!!! Thanks to $60 and Kaspersky.   

Mini-me is happy and the house is back to being all zen-like again.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> As the Alpharetta/Roswell system passed, it's coming thru Suwanee (here) now, but with some diminishing conditions...  no hail, but steady rain and frequent lightening.  The tornado parameters have all but gone in the system too.
> 
> I am hoping that since we did not have significant daytime heating, that the later part of the system (after midnight) might not be as severe as predicted.




TYVM!  Eases my mind a bit since EvilRubberDucky is spending the night with a friend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Bait said I made you sad.
> 
> I'm sowwy.   But I'll be thinking about you while the wind and rain are throwing things across the yard in the moring.
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That would destroy my garden.



Thats what i was just thinking....hope we dont get any of that here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That would destroy my garden.




Just stuck everything in the ground today...stay away hail



Nicodemus said:


> Thoughts go out to the Linemen tonight.



I'll second that!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm out for the night, y'all. Gotta get ready to close up the store. Y'all stay safe tonight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Bubbette is gonna kill me for eating crab claws without them being here, but it is SO worth it! nom, nom, nom....


----------



## killa86 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most EXCELLENT, HOWEVA, my Jeep ain't crap . . . .




no but it rhymes 




rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna have to go into lurker mode. I don't think my reputation can take much more( or less).




you have a reputation to uphold? guess they sell those to just about anybody



slip said:


> Careful man, going over to the Quack shack to see about a he/she turkey sounds like a trap.




anything i mean anything called the quack shack is most definitely a trap



Les Miles said:


> Lightning and thunder here on the Hill. Time to start paying attention to the messican's ramblings...



you know how those messicans love to ramble




turtlebug said:


> Bait said I made you sad.
> 
> I'm sowwy.   But I'll be thinking about you while the wind and rain are throwing things across the yard in the moring.
> 
> ...




nothing better than a content mini-me


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

killa86 said:


> no but it rhymes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bought mine on ebay back when it was still cheap. 

i reckon i better get my truck loaded. Seeing a lot of green on the radar to the west.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette is gonna kill me for eating crab claws without them being here, but it is SO worth it! nom, nom, nom....



So I guess you're saving the Butterball for later when they return???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> So I guess you're saving the Butterball for later when they return???



Steaks are on the grill, we're waitin on you.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

Dang MC...you sure know how to kick a man where it hurts...

A lot of interesting threads tonight...


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

I`m not a greedy individual. Any one of them ribeyes will do, and about two big spoonfulls of the taters n onions...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

Getting a little sporty over in the fishing forum right about now...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Jranger said:


> Getting a little sporty over in the fishing forum right about now...



Don' know what the big deal was. All my reels run about $20!


----------



## Jranger (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don' know what the big deal was. All my reels run about $20!





Didn't take long to lock that one down for editing...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anybody watching this Hogs Gone Wild?
Why do they make it so difficult? Two doofus's just found a 300 pound SLEEPING hog and instead of shooting it in the ear, they went back and got a single dog that didn't want no part of that boar. I tell ya, some people just can't be happy with seeing how many they can kill with one shot. Or Clip. Or magazine. Or drum.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

Robert, take a walk outside, and feel that wind and air.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, take a walk outside, and feel that wind and air.



Just did, Nic. 
It's coming.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just did, Nic.
> It's coming.





Yea, I don`t like the looks of it neither.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Anybody watching this Hogs Gone Wild?
> Why do they make it so difficult? Two doofus's just found a 300 pound SLEEPING hog and instead of shooting it in the ear, they went back and got a single dog that didn't want no part of that boar. I tell ya, some people just can't be happy with seeing how many they can kill with one shot. Or Clip. Or magazine. Or drum.



Or brick, or rock, or pebble......


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I don`t like the looks of it neither.



radar has it further north than i would have thought, but i figure when i get up to go hunting in the morning, we're gonna be in the middle of a t'storm.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Or brick, or rock, or pebble......



badwoman


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Or brick, or rock, or pebble......



What the....
They went back and got more dogs and THEN shot it after the dogs caught it? Why didn't they just shoot it in the first place? 
Hey, i like the brick idea! That would hurt a lot less than kicking them in the head! Thank ya, baby!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

fishbait said:


> badwoman



You love me.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What the....
> They went back and got more dogs and THEN shot it after the dogs caught it? Why didn't they just shoot it in the first place?
> Hey, i like the brick idea! That would hurt a lot less than kicking them in the head! Thank ya, baby!



Welcome  


I wonder how a garden gnome would work?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

fishbait said:


> badwoman



Fish-bro these goobers on this show are using dogs, making snares, using traps and trying to go with the Billy the Exterminator type script for Pork-rats. have you ever seen such? 

CHOOT HIM!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Welcome
> 
> 
> I wonder how a garden gnome would work?



I bet brother Nic could put a mean edge on that garden gnomes pointy cap!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> CHOOT HIM!!!!




Nah, the cat just scratched him, no sense in kicking him when he's down.  

Plus, I need somebody to snuggle up to when the storm starts later.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 15, 2011)

Buncha dumb nuts if you ask me. making things harder than they need to be.


----------



## fishbait (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I bet brother Nic could put a mean edge on that garden gnomes pointy cap!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Nah, the cat just scratched him, no sense in kicking him when he's down.
> 
> Plus, I need somebody to snuggle up to when the storm starts later.



so did he choot the cat?


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Buncha dumb nuts if you ask me. making things harder than they need to be.



You, Wobbert-Woo!  , wounded sow, garden pebbles?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Buncha dumb nuts if you ask me. making things harder than they need to be.



I hope Bugsy didn't see that pink and sequin knife sheath.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, take a walk outside, and feel that wind and air.





rhbama3 said:


> Just did, Nic.
> It's coming.





Nicodemus said:


> Yea, I don`t like the looks of it neither.


Ya'll stay safe!!.......Time to hunt for a soft place to lay my head down for the night!!..........Hope that junk falls apart before it makes it's way here!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> so did he choot the cat?



NO!      


It was his fault!  





Besides, he loves Fi-Fiona.  






I gotta head to bed. Long day tomorrow. Gotta finish your hat I'm working on that's just like Nick's. Yall can be twinsies.      

G'night.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You, Wobbert-Woo!  , wounded sow, garden pebbles?



That was before i had a pistol and i didn't want to waste a rifle bullet! We had plenty of rocks lying around.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2011)

Uuuuhh, Nic?? Primitive Forum........ pic posted by me for mutual friend......... he done goood!!
Evenin' folks!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 15, 2011)

Step away for a few mins and the natives go wild....


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's 5:25am and i'm sitting here shaking my head. It's windy outside, but the rain LOOKS like its gonna miss us. Score one for the messican radar because the local weather channel used a lot of pretty crayons on their forecast model.
One more cup of coffee and then i'm outta here!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It's 5:25am and i'm sitting here shaking my head. It's windy outside, but the rain LOOKS like its gonna miss us. Score one for the messican radar because the local weather channel used a lot of pretty crayons on their forecast model.
> One more cup of coffee and then i'm outta here!



Please note that 13 minutes later, it is raining here, and idjit hunting buddy overslept. You know, a typical morning for me after all....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Please note that 13 minutes later, it is raining here, and idjit hunting buddy overslept. You know, a typical morning for me after all....



Mornin Robert.

I missed a redhead earlier this weekA classic chess game against a smart wma turkey and I blew the shot


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin Robert.
> 
> I missed a redhead earlier this weekA classic chess game against a smart wma turkey and I blew the shot



Morning, Jeff!
 I doubt they are gonna gobble this morning with all this wind, but i'm going anyway. Sorry about the miss, but you got a lot to be proud of in calling that WMA bird in.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2011)

Coffee is late. But there is lots of it.










It rained overnight and has started again but not that much in the gauge.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Coffee is late. But there is lots of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morning, GW!
On my 2nd cup, about to make a 3rd.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, GW!
> On my 2nd cup, about to make a 3rd.



well good day.  I am on three and debating a fresh pot.  Like there is a real question.  

Can't wait until daylight to see how wet it really got overnight to decide about clearing last week's storm damage or turkey hunt and fish today.   Really need to storm damage up so that it can get burned this month.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



front door open and the birds are starting to wake up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> front door open and the birds are starting to wake up.



Fissin to eat a biskit or two then crank up the chain saws..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fissin to eat a biskit or two then crank up the chain saws..



Thinking that is my agenda also.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Ya'll went up there to eat popcorn??..........Thought Ya'll would have the chainsaws running by now!!


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

Somebody got a turkey  
Somebody got a turkey 
Somebody got a turkey 
Somebody got a turkey


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fissin to eat a biskit or two then crank up the chain saws..


 


You goin' back to bed?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey


----------



## Jranger (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey
> Somebody got a turkey



Not to sound like an owl, but WHO...


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>





Jranger said:


> Not to sound like an owl, but WHO...



Well it wasn't me or Fishbait.  

I'm still in bed.  













Can't call him a vegematarian anymore.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well it wasn't me or Fishbait.
> 
> I'm still in bed.
> 
> ...



He is going to eat that forest pigeon?


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well it wasn't me or Fishbait.
> 
> I'm still in bed.
> 
> ...




Guess he must have followed my "Hunting Tips" if you're talking about who I think you are talking about.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Or brick, or rock, or pebble......



OR BOOTY ARROWS?


----------



## killa86 (Apr 16, 2011)

bet he is gonna love that butterball once its thawed. how much did he have to pay.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

Heeeeeeeey Drivelers!!! 

Wingman got a turkey?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeey Drivelers!!!
> 
> Wingman got a turkey?



Well hello there, young lady.


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Well hello there, young lady.



Hey Phillip  How you and your quest for that redhead doin?


----------



## pbradley (Apr 16, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Phillip  How you and your quest for that redhead doin?



i'm doing good, thanks. The quest continues and I'm in hot pursuit!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

pbradley said:


> i'm doing good, thanks. The quest continues and I'm in hot pursuit!



Glad to hear it!! Hope you got yer runnin shoes on


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
What an incredible morning! Picture this:
3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
Double beards 9 & 7 inches long, good daggers both 1 inch, and weighed 18 pounds. About an 8 minute hunt from the time i left the truck. Unreal!!!
For some reason, my phone pics keep bouncing so i'll have to show him to you later. 
We kept hunting till 11am and then went to the Back Porch in Shellman for an awesome lunch buffet. Them people know how to cook! 
Time for a nap now that i've almost quit shaking.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Congratulations!!............Glad you finally connected!!


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Congrats Bammer! 

I guess those hunting tips I posted really paid off for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Congrats Bammer!
> 
> I guess those hunting tips I posted really paid off for ya.



Thanks, Randy! 
The only feeling that comes close is yet ANOTHER Bama BCSNC! 

got the pic's added to my post!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...


Nice little birdy. Congrats on your hunt Rob.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...







Attaboy Pookie!!  Awesome bird and a quick hunt, can't beat that!!


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Congratz!!!!!! Nice double bearded bird!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2011)

Got to work the next 2 nights with NOTHING to do.  Blungers and the plant are down for maintenance.  24 hrs of complete boredom.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Way to go Robert.  That is an awesome bird and a good but quick hunt. I am Going to take some time off next week and see if I can do any good. We got Sam taken care of now it's my turn.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Way to go Bama!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## jmfauver (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Way to go BAMA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## killa86 (Apr 16, 2011)

congrats bro awesome bird and great story. that double beard rocks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2011)

Man, that wind is KICKING it!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks guys and gals for all the support and sympathy! Man, it feels like a weight lifted off my shoulders!
Just finished caping him out( including wings) and got all the good stuff for fried nuggets, turkey vegetable soup, and whatever else i want to cook. I am happily going to sleep late tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got to work the next 2 nights with NOTHING to do.  Blungers and the plant are down for maintenance.  24 hrs of complete boredom.



go hunting with a spotlite?


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man, that wind is KICKING it!!



Yeah it is, i was watching the birds try to fly against the wind. Then i noticed a crow chasing a hawk, one crow turned to three...poor hawk couldnt catch a break


Bama, please take a pic for me when your done with that turkey mount, its hard for me to picture in my head what a turkey cape looks like.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!
> YES, IT'S TRUE!!!!
> What an incredible morning! Picture this:
> 3 roads that form a triangle. I got out of the truck this morning and eased up to the clearcut where the roads interesect. Called on my owl hooter and this gobbler cuts me off! I crouch down because the bird is close! I watch him pitch down into the road at the top of the triangle and start walking down the cut thru road. As soon as he was out of sight, i crouched low and ran up the other road to cut him off. I waited and started worrying that he had cut thru the pines instead of continuing on the road. I eased out my glass/slate call and yelped one time. He didn't answer but i saw the fan pop open above the briers. I eased the gun up on the opening and waited. He comes out into the intersection in full strut, walking slowly. He turned toward me and broke strut, periscoping that red noggin up and looking at me. Two seconds later, big bird a flopping and 3 seconds after that, my boot was on his neck. I paced it off later as a 41 yard shot.
> ...



Congrats Robert!!!! I'm glad you finally laid into a very nice bird.

 I was thinking about you today, hoping your hunting was better than My fishing. Wind about 25-30 mph, fish not cooperating, pulled something in my back first thing this morning....so not a great day.

However, we did have some excitement when we assisted a couple other boats plucking a couple of anglers from the lake that had capsized. They got the fishermen, we got all their gear that floated and managed to grab their boat and tow it to the ramp upside down. They lost all their rods/reels, tackle, battery, and 5hp motor. Trolling motor stayed attached, along with their ice chest with lunch, gas tank, some tackle, and their fish.(At first he said"____ them fish") 

The one that owned the small jon-boat was so freaked out, he sold the boat on the spot for $20.00.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah it is, i was watching the birds try to fly against the wind. Then i noticed a crow chasing a hawk, one crow turned to three...poor hawk couldnt catch a break
> 
> 
> Bama, please take a pic for me when your done with that turkey mount, its hard for me to picture in my head what a turkey cape looks like.



give me a minute and i'll go take a pic of a couple in my garage.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah it is, i was watching the birds try to fly against the wind. Then i noticed a crow chasing a hawk, one crow turned to three...poor hawk couldnt catch a break
> 
> 
> Bama, please take a pic for me when your done with that turkey mount, its hard for me to picture in my head what a turkey cape looks like.




I haven't fergot ya either buddy!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> go hunting with a spotlite?





Hmmmmmmmmm . . .





Jeff C. said:


> Congrats Robert!!!! I'm glad you finally laid into a very nice bird.
> 
> I was thinking about you today, hoping your hunting was better than My fishing. Wind about 25-30 mph, fish not cooperating, pulled something in my back first thing this morning....so not a great day.
> 
> ...





Wind, or waves capsize them, or just stupid??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> give me a minute and i'll go take a pic of a couple in my garage.



I would like to cape one as well. I have always just done the fan and beard mount on a wood plaque. What do you use to tan the skin ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it was all three, but it was very rough and they were some big fellas in a Small jon-boat.

The one that owned it said he was never gettin in it again!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I believe it was all three, but it was very rough and they were some big fellas in a Small jon-boat.
> 
> The one that owned it said he was never gettin in it again!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah it is, i was watching the birds try to fly against the wind. Then i noticed a crow chasing a hawk, one crow turned to three...poor hawk couldnt catch a break
> 
> 
> Bama, please take a pic for me when your done with that turkey mount, its hard for me to picture in my head what a turkey cape looks like.



here ya go, Cody. Two are what i consider or call a standard cape with spurs hot glued to the board, beard hot glued into the brass of the shotgun shell, and cape nailed to the board. The one with the wings extended was a major undertaking with deboning and de-fleshing the entire wing. I also tied the beard to a point that Nicodemus had given me.
The bird i killed today will be done the same way except i'm going to have the wings folded and tucked. If it looks like garbage then i'll sew the wings onto my jake decoy:


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I would like to cape one as well. I have always just done the fan and beard mount on a wood plaque. What do you use to tan the skin ?



Hey Neil not kneel!
I use pins and tack the cape skin side up and stretched to shape onto 4-5 foamboards( so the pins don't protrude underneath) and then pour borax laundry detergent all over it including the spurs and beard. A month in an out of the way corner and its ready for the wall.


----------



## killa86 (Apr 16, 2011)

that is extremely cool robert. how in the world did u debone the wings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2011)

Dang compooter is so slow and after all the excitement, I reckon I'l catch me a little nap


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

killa86 said:


> that is extremely cool robert. how in the world did u debone the wings.



I used a scalpel and went around and between every primary and secondary feather from underneath, being careful to not break the skin. Once the wingbones are seperated out it was just a matter of taking all meat and fat off. I did not remove the wingtip bone as it is impossible to do without distorting the flair of the wing. I did score it heavily with a blade so Borax could penetrate. That mount is about 8 years old now and no feathers have fallen out, so i guess it worked.


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I haven't fergot ya either buddy!!!


No worries.


Jeff C. said:


> I believe it was all three, but it was very rough and they were some big fellas in a Small jon-boat.
> 
> The one that owned it said he was never gettin in it again!!


Dang...


rhbama3 said:


> here ya go, Cody. Two are what i consider or call a standard cape with spurs hot glued to the board, beard hot glued into the brass of the shotgun shell, and cape nailed to the board. The one with the wings extended was a major undertaking with deboning and de-fleshing the entire wing. I also tied the beard to a point that Nicodemus had given me.
> The bird i killed today will be done the same way except i'm going to have the wings folded and tucked. If it looks like garbage then i'll sew the wings onto my jake decoy:



Wow, now thats cool.
I think ill try that one day, when i gain a little more patience with this taxidermy stuff.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey Neil not kneel!
> I use pins and tack the cape skin side up and stretched to shape onto 4-5 foamboards( so the pins don't protrude underneath) and then pour borax laundry detergent all over it including the spurs and beard. A month in an out of the way corner and its ready for the wall.



Yeah, I use Borax for the tail meat and beard. I wasn't sure if that would work for the skin. I hope I have a chance to try that this week.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2011)

Congratulations again, Brother Robert on a fine bird!! I like the way you did the other one too.


That wind is about to carry us to the homeplace.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

slip said:


> No worries.
> 
> Dang...
> 
> ...



I may try to take pics of deboning the wings tomorrow, if that will help. I like to let the cape and wings refrigerate over night so it will give me a better margin. It's really easy to cut wrong when its soft. Shoot, i might as well try to put together a tutorial for the whole thing.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

I think someone forgot to tell their wife they had been banned from Woody's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I think someone forgot to tell their wive they had been banned from Woody's.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Congratulations again, Brother Robert on a fine bird!! I like the way you did the other one too.
> 
> 
> That wind is about to carry us to the homeplace.



Thank ya kindly, Nic!
I may need another point to put his beard on. May need a longer one since he had a pretty good spread between the two beards. 
Can't believe that front broke up right before it got here this morning. Rained for a total of 12 minutes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I think someone forgot to tell their wife they had been banned from Woody's.



Do tell Bugsy.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

Just browse around the Campfire, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I may try to take pics of deboning the wings tomorrow, if that will help. I like to let the cape and wings refrigerate over night so it will give me a better margin. It's really easy to cut wrong when its soft. Shoot, i might as well try to put together a tutorial for the whole thing.



Please do.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya kindly, Nic!
> I may need another point to put his beard on. May need a longer one since he had a pretty good spread between the two beards.
> Can't believe that front broke up right before it got here this morning. Rained for a total of 12 minutes.



Well I ain't congratulating you again.  

You didn't respond to my kissy text.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya kindly, Nic!
> I may need another point to put his beard on. May need a longer one since he had a pretty good spread between the two beards.
> Can't believe that front broke up right before it got here this morning. Rained for a total of 12 minutes.






Gotcha covered.


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I may try to take pics of deboning the wings tomorrow, if that will help. I like to let the cape and wings refrigerate over night so it will give me a better margin. It's really easy to cut wrong when its soft. Shoot, i might as well try to put together a tutorial for the whole thing.



Oh yeah, a tutorial would be great.


I freeze my fan or wing feathers for atleast 24 hours if i plan to bring them in the house...heard to many storys of someone bringing in a mite or something and their other mounts getting ate up because of it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well I ain't congratulating you again.
> 
> You didn't respond to my kissy text.



Obviously he ain't worthy. Send me one and I'll respond.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Obviously he ain't worthy. Send me one and I'll respond.



Ain't got your number?  








BUT! I will say, Bait was a little blue (or was it green) when he realized that he didn't get dead turkey porn and I did this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just browse around the Campfire, you'll figure it out.



Found it!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Do tell Bugsy.


Look for a birfday well wishes. 


Sterlo58 said:


> Please do.





turtlebug said:


> Well I ain't congratulating you again.
> 
> You didn't respond to my kissy text.


I was all keyed up and shaking when i was sending the pic's. I'll do better next time, pwomise! 


Nicodemus said:


> Gotcha covered.





slip said:


> Oh yeah, a tutorial would be great.
> 
> 
> I freeze my fan or wing feathers for atleast 24 hours if i plan to bring them in the house...heard to many storys of someone bringing in a mite or something and their other mounts getting ate up because of it.


The mites and bugs that destroy a fan come after an improper tanning job. they eat any flesh or fat left on the fan or beard. Real important to cut that bone out of the tail to lessen the risk. The mites the bird carries while alive have nothing to do with the other ones. They drop off quickly after a bird dies. 


turtlebug said:


> Ain't got your number?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Now i gotta buy him something nice.....


----------



## slip (Apr 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Look for a birfday well wishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to know. Cutting that bone out is the "easy" part...getting all the fat out from between the feather quills is the pain in the rear to me Its so worth it though, once its hung on the wall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 16, 2011)

dang im tarrrrred


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> dang im tarrrrred



How'd you do in the butt cookin contest?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 16, 2011)

1st in sauce, 2nd in ribs, 2nd in stew, 4th in Peoples Choice and 9th in Pulled Pork.  Lost stew by 1/10th of a  point.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 1st in sauce, 2nd in ribs, 2nd in stew, 4th in Peoples Choice and 9th in Pulled Pork.  Lost stew by 1/10th of a  point.



Those are respectable, Bro!
You need to sell that sauce to Publix!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 1st in sauce, 2nd in ribs, 2nd in stew, 4th in Peoples Choice and 9th in Pulled Pork.  Lost stew by 1/10th of a  point.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 16, 2011)

It's been a LOOOOONG day.......
Nite, peeps!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 1st in sauce, 2nd in ribs, 2nd in stew, 4th in Peoples Choice and 9th in Pulled Pork.  Lost stew by 1/10th of a  point.


Congrats Boss!!



rhbama3 said:


> It's been a LOOOOONG day.......
> Nite, peeps!


G'night Bama!!

Alright folks........Looks like everyone is afraid to post because they may be the last!!...........Where is Slip when you need him!!

I'm gonna start the next one!!


----------



## bigox911 (Apr 16, 2011)

Been a good weekend for woodyites!!

BBQBOSS did work at the comp, Robert got that gobbler, and the DOG site is ready for a good time.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 16, 2011)

bigox911 said:


> Been a good weekend for woodyites!!
> 
> BBQBOSS did work at the comp, Robert got that gobbler, and the DOG site is ready for a good time.


........Hope I have some help at work before D.O.G.!!..........The new hire that started this week Quit before the week was out!!:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ........Hope I have some help at work before D.O.G.!!..........The new hire that started this week Quit before the week was out!!:



must have only had a car payment due and got the needed amount.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Apr 17, 2011)

Not sure what creek to wade in.....we got two of em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Not sure what creek to wade in.....we got two of em.



Well at the confluence you can dip a toe in both until they become one.


----------



## Les Miles (Apr 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks........Looks like everyone is afraid to post because they may be the last!!...........Where is Slip when you need him!!
> 
> I'm gonna start the next one!!



Threadkiller


----------



## Otis (Apr 17, 2011)

Good morning folks! Sure is a purty mornin' out in the California desert. I might just have to move out here some day.


and if you believe that I got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell ya cheap


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Otis said:


> Good morning folks! Sure is a purty mornin' out in the California desert. I might just have to move out here some day.
> 
> 
> and if you believe that I got some ocean front property in Arizona I'll sell ya cheap



Morning, Otis!!
Don't get sunburned.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

Man, eleven hours of sleep is awesome...


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Man, eleven hours of sleep is awesome...



ain't it though?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> ain't it though?



Haven't done it in ages. I feel like I woke up with new body parts. Amazing how that works.

You workin on that turkey cape today?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't done it in ages. I feel like I woke up with new body parts. Amazing how that works.
> 
> You workin on that turkey cape today?



Yep. Need to go buy me some foamboards and borax this afternoon. Then it's time to break out the scalpels and stick pins. 
I kinda made a wreck of the kitchen the past two days while Bubbette was gone. Need to take care of that first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Need to go buy me some foamboards and borax this afternoon. Then it's time to break out the scalpels and stick pins.
> I kinda made a wreck of the kitchen the past two days while Bubbette was gone. Need to take care of that first.



You act like you're skeered of her or something..


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You act like you're skeered of her or something..



Gee, ya think?


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

okay, time to get busy. I'll see if i can remember to take pic's of the turkey cape process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gee, ya think?



You do realize when she gets home, and see's the sparkling clean kitchen, she'll ask you why you haven't cleaned out the Koi pond yet..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do realize when she gets home, and see's the sparkling clean kitchen, she'll ask you why you haven't cleaned out the Koi pond yet..





It`s a little bit too cool this mornin`  for him to fall off in that pond.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s a little bit too cool this mornin`  for him to fall off in that pond.



I bet the turkeys are goin crazy this mornin though, after all that wind we had yesterday.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet the turkeys are goin crazy this mornin though, after all that wind we had yesterday.





It`s still purty bad windy here. I`m ready for the calm weather!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

hunted some "unknown" lands on a WMA this morning....sat down and heard a gobble a long ways off, we walk to the gobble and start to close the gap but the woods are getting so thick its crazy, we come out of the thicker stuff and it starts to open up, he gobbles again and he's close, still on the limb. I start to look for a place to sit and notice a newer looking barb wire fence right where i need to be. I look around, no signs of any kind. So, since i didnt know, and played it safe...i listened to them both walk away gobbleing after jumping off the limb. I knew there was no way i could call them off the limb, up the hill to the thick stuff and over a fence.

Went and found a map of the WMA...its all WMA land in that area...no idea why the fence is even there.

Oh well, it was still fun. But only 7 birds killed on that whole WMA since the season started.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

slip said:


> hunted some "unknown" lands on a WMA this morning....sat down and heard a gobble a long ways off, we walk to the gobble and start to close the gap but the woods are getting so thick its crazy, we come out of the thicker stuff and it starts to open up, he gobbles again and he's close, still on the limb. I start to look for a place to sit and notice a newer looking barb wire fence right where i need to be. I look around, no signs of any kind. So, since i didnt know, and played it safe...i listened to them both walk away gobbleing after jumping off the limb. I knew there was no way i could call them off the limb, up the hill to the thick stuff and over a fence.
> 
> Went and found a map of the WMA...its all WMA land in that area...no idea why the fence is even there.
> 
> Oh well, it was still fun. But only 7 birds killed on that whole WMA since the season started.



Any day you hear a gobble is a good day! 
As far as the fence, often when a WMA comes into being or new lands are acquired, they don't mess with taking down all fences that exist. BUT, you better make sure the fence you're looking at is not a boundary!


----------



## slip (Apr 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Any day you hear a gobble is a good day!
> As far as the fence, often when a WMA comes into being or new lands are acquired, they don't mess with taking down all fences that exist. BUT, you better make sure the fence you're looking at is not a boundary!



Yup. If i had known the lay of the land better, and to ignore the fence....maybe, just maybe


----------



## killa86 (Apr 17, 2011)

slip said:


> Yup. If i had known the lay of the land better, and to ignore the fence....maybe, just maybe



good morning all i aint skeered a bit


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

time to kill


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

this thread.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

Ya'll grab the cooler


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

and move it to the new room


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

while i get all


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

the towels and complimentary soap from the shower


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 17, 2011)

okay, Nic!
Sling that tomahawk!


----------

